# Bittorent Invite Thread



## Jambooboo (Nov 17, 2007)

In the wake of Demonoid going down I could really do with some invites to private trackers, hence this thread.

Mainly looking for movies at the moment, and so Cinema Obscura and Karagarga spring to mind. Would also love a RevolutionTT or Torrent Leach invite if anyone has one going spare.

Unfortunately at the moment I have nothing to offer, other than to recommend a new find - Cinematik - to those into non-mainstream film. It's not massively busy but I've still got decent speeds and there's a lot of good stuff on there.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 17, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> In the wake of Demonoid going down I could really do with some invites to private trackers, hence this thread.
> 
> Mainly looking for movies at the moment, and so Cinema Obscura and Karagarga spring to mind. Would also love a RevolutionTT or Torrent Leach invite if anyone has one going spare.
> 
> Unfortunately at the moment I have nothing to offer, other than to recommend a new find - Cinematik - to those into non-mainstream film. It's not massively busy but I've still got decent speeds and there's a lot of good stuff on there.



PM me an email and i'll do you KG.


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 17, 2007)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> PM me an email and i'll do you KG.



Wicked. Will do thanks.


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 17, 2007)

Anymore for anymore?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 17, 2007)

i'm looking a music and general tv/games tracker/s, will dish out some karagarga invites in return.


----------



## jargs (Nov 17, 2007)

whats karagarga for?


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 17, 2007)

I have been able to find everything I need on thepiratebay, uknova and eztv. Is there something I am missing out on


----------



## lobster (Nov 17, 2007)

jargs said:
			
		

> whats karagarga for?



A snip it from the KaraGarga Manifesto



> KaraGarga strives to be more than just a regular BitTorrent tracker for movies.
> We are an exclusive private filesharing community focused on creating a comprehensive library of Arthouse, Cult, Classic, Experimental and rare movies from all over the world.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Boy (Nov 17, 2007)

I could do with a karagarga invite.  Actually, since oink went down I could do with a what.cd or waffles invite too.

Unfortunately I only have STMusic invites to swap as my demonoid invites are no more.

edit: cheers for the headsup on cinematik


----------



## Mapped (Nov 17, 2007)

I Have 10 what.cd invites for when they open again. They are currently closed for registrations, but they are adding 1000 or so new users on every few days.

I also have 1 STMusic invite going spare.....edit: gone


----------



## Rikbikboo (Nov 17, 2007)

can anyone help me out with a invite for torrents. films or music,. shhoot me a pm please i will love you forever.

thanks


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 17, 2007)

Karagarga's more hardcore Guardian reading type films.

Can anyone recommend something along the lines of demonoid, which is good for getting the sort of just-off-the-mainstream type films?


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 17, 2007)

bi0boy said:
			
		

> I have been able to find everything I need on thepiratebay, uknova and eztv. Is there something I am missing out on



They're public trackers, which I don't really like to use as (a) I think there is more risk involved re: getting busted and (b) there is no incentive for people to seed/disincentive not to seed hence speeds can be rubbish/torrents remain dead etc.


----------



## lobster (Nov 18, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Karagarga's more hardcore Guardian reading type films.



lol , ive never heard that before.


----------



## LazarusLong (Nov 18, 2007)

*music*

Whats the best one for music ?


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 19, 2007)

anyone got an invite for bitme?


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 19, 2007)

karagarga and me didn't get on. Anyone recommend - and pass on - another movie site? Piratebay is a little too mainstream..


----------



## mauvais (Nov 19, 2007)

I've got 2 what.cd and 1 StMusic. I'd quite like a Karagarga one or anything else interesting.


----------



## lobster (Nov 19, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> karagarga and me didn't get on. Anyone recommend - and pass on - another movie site? Piratebay is a little too mainstream..



http://cinematik.net/  is suppose to be quite good, at the moment its open to registration. 
Depending how much patience you have, ed2k has a lot of arthouse and foreign films.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 19, 2007)

yeh, cinematik doesn't look too bad..


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 20, 2007)

i'm confused - does piratebay have any ratio rules at all? I can't find any.

i'm going to seed anyway, but just wondered if i'm missing something.


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 20, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i'm confused - does piratebay have any ratio rules at all? I can't find any.
> 
> i'm going to seed anyway, but just wondered if i'm missing something.



I think it depends whether you register. I've never bothered doing so being that it's not obligatory. Ditto Torrentspy.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 21, 2007)

erm..

anyone help? I registered with cinematik yesterday, and downloaded Death Proof. pretty big file - 11gb. So far my ratio is .173 cos I've only been seeding it one day, and i'm going to keep seeding till I get a decent ratio and before I take anything else.

Just tried to log on and got an "unauthorised IP address message". Does this mean I've been fucking banned? And if so, why? you apparently get 2 weeks to get a 0.3 ratio, and I'm 13 days short of that deadline. Anyone the wiser?


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 21, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> erm..
> 
> anyone help? I registered with cinematik yesterday, and downloaded Death Proof. pretty big file - 11gb. So far my ratio is .173 cos I've only been seeding it one day, and i'm going to keep seeding till I get a decent ratio and before I take anything else.
> 
> Just tried to log on and got an "unauthorised IP address message". Does this mean I've been fucking banned? And if so, why? you apparently get 2 weeks to get a 0.3 ratio, and I'm 13 days short of that deadline. Anyone the wiser?



Seems - like Karagarga - you and Cinematik don't get on.




			
				Cinematik rules said:
			
		

> Staff CAN and WILL ban you at their discretion.



Maybe they didn't like the cut of your jib.



E2A: A quick search shows that your account 'has been disabled' - it says you've a ratio of 0.148 and has 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 next to it.

 

Maybe if you keep seeding then your account will be okay once you hit 0.3, being that it still exists.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 21, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> erm..
> 
> anyone help? I registered with cinematik yesterday, and downloaded Death Proof. pretty big file - 11gb. So far my ratio is .173 cos I've only been seeding it one day, and i'm going to keep seeding till I get a decent ratio and before I take anything else.
> 
> Just tried to log on and got an "unauthorised IP address message". Does this mean I've been fucking banned? And if so, why? you apparently get 2 weeks to get a 0.3 ratio, and I'm 13 days short of that deadline. Anyone the wiser?



they probably banned you cos the Death Proof was the first film you downloaded.


----------



## Firky (Nov 21, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> erm..
> 
> anyone help? I registered with cinematik yesterday, and downloaded Death Proof.



Hahahahaha


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 21, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Maybe if you keep seeding then your account will be okay once you hit 0.3, being that it still exists.




all their movies are .iso files and the like, there doesn't seem to be anything like compressed avi files you get elsewhere (which is fine, it's a cinephile site). This means downloads are always hefty ones.

I dloaded Death Proof partly because it seemed a likely movie to be in demand so it would be good for getting my ratio back up quickly. And I'm still 12 days inside the limit for getting my ratio up. Seems to be they're not even following their own rules


----------



## chintz (Nov 21, 2007)

Any body got a spare what.cd or waffles invite, I can offer a Libble invite in return

Thanks


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 21, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> all their movies are .iso files and the like, there doesn't seem to be anything like compressed avi files you get elsewhere (which is fine, it's a cinephile site). This means downloads are always hefty ones.
> 
> I dloaded Death Proof partly because it seemed a likely movie to be in demand so it would be good for getting my ratio back up quickly. And I'm still 12 days inside the limit for getting my ratio up. Seems to be they're not even following their own rules



I don't understand it myself tbh. I got a (I presume automated) warning when the day after I first joined because my ratio was 0.1 - I got given a week (not two) to get my ratio up.

Best advice I could give in future is to at first only download newly uploaded stuff - when your ratio is good you can be more picky about what you want to download. Looking at Death Proof it's been up there since September and has been snatched 129 times. And it's a big file (a DVD9 and a DVD5) hence that one download is going to put a 0.3 ratio demand on you straight away.

I just started downloaded Traffic - it's a newly uploaded torrent with only the original uploader seeding. Because I've got decent download speeds chances are that I'll likely be at the front of the pack of the twelve current leechers, which means I'll likely get a positive ratio (ie 1.0+) on it just from seeding to the current crop of leechers. And between two spare drives I've got 750gb to spare with which to seed, hence I can seed stuff pretty much indefinitely.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 21, 2007)

You may want to check this out before it closes it's open registration in the next couple of days:

http://www.appzuniverse.org/index.php

No good for movies but good for ermm, apps.


----------



## lobster (Nov 21, 2007)

Dubversion  :-  try posting to the forum, i know with Karagarga if you have a good ratio and happen to move or whatever and you account is disabled , there is a thread where you just post into and your account will be re enabled.

You could also try irc , server :-   irc.brokensphere.net  #cinmatik , there will be a sys moderator on there you can chat to..


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 21, 2007)

lobster said:
			
		

> Dubversion  :-  try posting to the forum, i know with Karagarga if you have a good ratio and happen to move or whatever and you account is disabled , there is a thread where you just post into and your account will be re enabled.



i'm blocked from the site by IP address. all seems a bit extreme for a new user..


----------



## Rogue (Nov 21, 2007)

If some one could hit me up with a Karagarga invite?


----------



## Rogue (Nov 21, 2007)

Also 



Does anyone know of any private trackers for TV Series and shows? I've been trying to get hold of a decent copy of the The Wire Season 2.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 21, 2007)

piratebay seems good for those, in the absence of demonoid

eta: oh sorry, dunno about private


----------



## Rogue (Nov 21, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> piratebay seems good for those, in the absence of demonoid
> 
> eta: oh sorry, dunno about private




Yeah its OK - I don't trust the quality of loads of stuff on Pirate Bay.


----------



## Firky (Nov 21, 2007)

If you want mainstream films and tv series dub I can get you onto a torrent site. It isn't an invite system, sorry. We don't do invites or let stranges on. There is no uploading but that doesn't matter as I'd be able to tweak your ratio if it got bad and they get mose scene releases a week at best and a day or so before they're out elsewhere. Drop me an email if you're interested or pm me.

Crustychick and another poster (forget who,doggy I think?) is on it... so it is only people "we" do actually know in meatspace IYSWIM.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 21, 2007)

your box is full. as ever.

but that's a yes


----------



## Rogue (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah your box is full.

I just tried as well


----------



## Firky (Nov 21, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> your box is full. as ever.
> 
> but that's a yes




KK give me a day or two, just use your gmail address, yeah?


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 21, 2007)

yeh


----------



## Firky (Nov 21, 2007)

Rogue said:
			
		

> Yeah your box is full.
> 
> I just tried as well



I don't know you, sorry.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh sorry I thought you were talking to me.



What's your address?

 I'll come round and say hi


----------



## Firky (Nov 21, 2007)

Bring beer, butter me up a bit


----------



## lobster (Nov 21, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i'm blocked from the site by IP address. all seems a bit extreme for a new user..



Tried the irc channel?


----------



## perplexis (Nov 21, 2007)

I'd like an invite to a good music site, please, anyone. Just generally begging here.
I have not much to offer in return, but I promise to be a worthy member of any community.


----------



## Firky (Nov 21, 2007)

Got one for stmusic? If not I'll give you my last one because I like your smile


----------



## perplexis (Nov 21, 2007)

I have an stmusic account already, but thanks for the nice words


----------



## Firky (Nov 21, 2007)

Kiss your face xxx


----------



## Mapped (Nov 21, 2007)

I wouldn't mind a bitme.tv invite if someone has one spare. I used to have one, but lost it due to inactivity and with Demonoid down I could do with a decent telly site.

I have 10 what.cd invites to give out when they are open for registrations again.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 22, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> If you want mainstream films and tv series dub I can get you onto a torrent site. It isn't an invite system, sorry. We don't do invites or let stranges on. There is no uploading but that doesn't matter as I'd be able to tweak your ratio if it got bad and they get mose scene releases a week at best and a day or so before they're out elsewhere. Drop me an email if you're interested or pm me.
> 
> Crustychick and another poster (forget who,doggy I think?) is on it... so it is only people "we" do actually know in meatspace IYSWIM.



My account doesn't work any more


----------



## Rogue (Nov 22, 2007)

http://tvshows.sourceforge.net/


Good if you want TV shows and have got a mac?

Haven't tried using it yet but it looks like it might be good


----------



## dominicf2t (Nov 22, 2007)

If anyone has a waffles invite I would swap for a karagarga one. I was on oink for years and had a good ratio so I wont get you banned etc


----------



## The Boy (Nov 22, 2007)

dominicf2t said:
			
		

> If anyone has a waffles invite I would swap for a karagarga one. I was on oink for years and had a good ratio so I wont get you banned etc



Don;t have a waffles invite, though I do have a spare STMusic invite going?


----------



## Hi-ASL (Nov 22, 2007)

Good, free site for documentaries: http://mvgroup.org.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm trying to get some sort of ratio going on waffles and it's bloody hard as the site seems to be full of uploaders and no-one downloading anything at all. You have to upload or download 5gig to earn an invite to share and I'm in no danger of doing that any time soon.

On the Movies/TV tip I like the sound of goem and filled in the questionnaire to join http://goem.org/reqinvite.php (you need to read their rules and FAQ and have a screenshot of another tracker you use).

Some of thier Rules:

-Only Movies/TV encoded in XviD/DivX/x264 that have an iMDB listing are allowed. 
-Source must be a Retail DVD/VHS/HDTV for movies or DVD/TV/HDTV for TV content. Movies captured from TV are not allowed 
-CAM/TC/TS/DVDSCR and other similar low quality sources are not allowed. 
-Non-SCENE Releases are allowed and encouraged. 

Sounds OK to me, I could do with a movie/TV site where they are a bit anal about quality. I haven't seen the content yet, but hopefully they'll let me on.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 24, 2007)

What Invites have just opened. I've just invited 3 urban folks that pm'd me thier email, if anyone else wants one I have 7 left. PM with your email if you are interested.

Edit: What.cd invites closed now, I have 2 left for when they open again.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 26, 2007)

I know i'm about two weeks behind the times here, but I've just realised that demonoid has died, which is a shame, cos i only got to use it for about 5 different things. So needless to say, i'm looking for invites to another tracker, mainly for music. If anyone can help out i'd be well gratefull, i'm generous and upload much more than i d/l.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 1, 2007)

What.cd keep on giving out the invites, I have another 8 spare. If anyone wants one pm me your email address.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 3, 2007)

What.cd have given me another 10 invites in thier drive to get 40k users (they are on 28k at the moment). So if anyone else wants an invite pm me your email address.


----------



## Teepee (Dec 3, 2007)

I managed toget a waffles invite but you've got to have 5 gb uploaded before they give you any!


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 3, 2007)

Looking for Wii games here.

I think blackcats is a non starter but if anyone knows different or has other ideas, I'm all ears.

Nowt to offer but my demonoid ratio was good.


----------



## zenie (Dec 5, 2007)

Can I have some invites please 

TIA x


----------



## lobster (Dec 5, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> Can I have some invites please
> 
> TIA x



What are you looking for? i can give you a Karagarga invite if you want.


----------



## krish123 (Dec 9, 2007)

looking for an invite to either blackcats or undergroundgamer, or any other sites gd for ps2 games. again not much to offer a part from invites to btzone. thnx


----------



## mauvais (Dec 9, 2007)

With two posts, you'll be lucky, and there's no such thing as a Blackcats invite anyway.


----------



## krish123 (Dec 9, 2007)

how do i go about getting invites then? is there any other sites gd for ps2 games?


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 9, 2007)

krish123 said:
			
		

> looking for an invite to either blackcats or undergroundgamer, or any other sites gd for ps2 games. again not much to offer a part from invites to btzone. thnx



Underground Gamer opens up regularly as they prune accounts that have been inactive for a month - mine twice. And Blackcats (which is where I get all my 360/DS/Wii/Xbox games) has been closed for a good while now.


----------



## krish123 (Dec 10, 2007)

thanks i will have a look at that. are there any other sites gd for ps2 games?


----------



## jodal (Dec 12, 2007)

Any of those waffles or what.cd invites spare?


----------



## Mapped (Dec 12, 2007)

I did yesterday. What have closed registrations again after they reached 40k users. I have 10 invites for when they reopen though, so pm me your email and I'll send one out when they decide to reopen registrations.

Waffles invites are like gold dust. I'm on there, but haven't got any invites to spare and they are expanding the user base very slowly.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 12, 2007)

It seems I can do you an stmusic one, which is where I get all my stuff now.


----------



## tiki (Dec 13, 2007)

I love STMusic but as N1 Bouy said, it's fecking difficult to seed to keep your ratio kosher. 

I downloaded 1 album a while ago, and in 2 weeks I've only managed to seed 28MB.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 13, 2007)

Eh? I've got 1.5Gb upped by doing nothing - just seeding a torrent noone wants gives you a nice big bonus every hour or so.


----------



## The Groke (Dec 13, 2007)

Rogue said:
			
		

> http://tvshows.sourceforge.net/
> 
> 
> Good if you want TV shows and have got a mac?
> ...




Hm - might have to give that one a look....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 13, 2007)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Eh? I've got 1.5Gb upped by doing nothing - just seeding a torrent noone wants gives you a nice big bonus every hour or so.



Agreed, the best thing to do is upload. I've got a ratio of 3 on there and I haven't even really tried!


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 13, 2007)

If anyone fancies inviting me to any private tracker for music I'd be grateful, and promise to keep a good ratio!


----------



## manfrompub (Dec 16, 2007)

If anyone would be so kind to share any spare what.cd / cinematik invites, can i add myself to the list of people to pm?

Always had a good (1.5+) ratio on demonoid, username wotcha, for what it's worth (obviously not that much now that it's down, i know, but still....)


----------



## manfrompub (Dec 16, 2007)

Forgot to say, stmusic as well.  
Cheers!


----------



## Mapped (Dec 16, 2007)

From what.cd:



> "Well, we've had quite a run these past 12 days, eh? As many of you may remember, we raised the user limit from 24,000 people to 40,000 people once we moved servers (there was a hell of a lot of skepticism that we'd be crushed by the traffic - guess what? We weren't). This limit has been reached in an insanely short period. We would like to thank all of our wonderful inviters, and welcome all of our new members!
> 
> We currently don't know when we'll be opening invites again. Please don't ask or speculate - it won't get you anywhere. We'll do it when we feel that the code has been optimized enough to support more people, and we'll be very careful with it - the last thing we want to do is reduce the site to pre-broadband speeds again."



Hopefully they'll open invites soon for the people I promised some to.


----------



## lobster (Dec 16, 2007)

manfrompub said:
			
		

> If anyone would be so kind to share any spare what.cd / cinematik invites, can i add myself to the list of people to pm?
> 
> Always had a good (1.5+) ratio on demonoid, username wotcha, for what it's worth (obviously not that much now that it's down, i know, but still....)



I would try visiting #cinematik on irc.cinematik.net as the site says, your bound to find someone who can give you an invite, irc and the forums is also how KG invites can be found.


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 16, 2007)

N1 Buoy said:
			
		

> From what.cd:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they'll open invites soon for the people I promised some to.


As far as I understand it, we only get invites to give out when we get to 10 gb uploaded. The freeleech this past week on waffles has got me half-way there, and I'm about the same on what.cd. They are really great sites- it hasn't taken long to get the catalogue of music quite comprehensive. I've been going through it requesting things and adding votes to others' requests...


----------



## chriswill (Dec 16, 2007)

I could do with any music tracker invite.

I dished out loads for oink on here. Anyone care to return the favour?
Ta


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 17, 2007)

I didn't realise that Cinematik has gone invite only - good job I got in when I did! It's now perhaps my movie tracker of choice - Karagarga is good but it's generally a little too obscure for my tastes and avi is the format of choice (I usually download DVD5 minimum). And worst of all it's obviously hard to keep a good ratio (which is dictating what/how much I download from there) - I've been with Cinematik and Karagarga a similar amount of time (about 4 weeks) yet have downloaded over 100gb from Cinematik (ratio 1.2) and only 9gb from Karagarga (ratio of 1).

So yeah being that I'm a Power User on Cinematik I should hopefully have some invites soon. Swops would be good but if you ask nicely and promise to keep a good ratio I'll hand any out.

Oh and I don't know if I've mentioned it before but MovieX isn't bad for mainstream cinema. I returned to it after Demonoid went down and was surprised to see my account still active - I _think_ it's open registration at the moment. Be warned though there is no 'grace period' - you need to keep a 0.8 ratio from the offset.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 18, 2007)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> As far as I understand it, we only get invites to give out when we get to 10 gb uploaded. The freeleech this past week on waffles has got me half-way there, and I'm about the same on what.cd. They are really great sites- it hasn't taken long to get the catalogue of music quite comprehensive. I've been going through it requesting things and adding votes to others' requests...



Waffles have changed thier rules re: invites this week. You now need to be a power user and I think you get 2 invites a month. Waffles PU+ requirements are a bit harder than everyone elses: Member for 4 weeks, 25gb up and 5gb down. I'm nowhere near this at the moment as I have done most of my downloading on what.cd.

If you are a PU+ on what.cd they just give you as many invites as you can use and keep replenishing them whilst registrations are open. I've invited over 100 people.

EDIT: I was obviously wrong about ^^^ all my invites are used up for now


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 18, 2007)

N1 Buoy said:
			
		

> Waffles have changed thier rules re: invites this week. You now need to be a power user and I think you get 2 invites a month. Waffles PU+ requirements are a bit harder than everyone elses: Member for 4 weeks, 25gb up and 5gb down. I'm nowhere near this at the moment as I have done most of my downloading on what.cd.
> 
> If you are a PU+ on what.cd they just give you as many invites as you can use and keep replenishing them whilst registrations are open. I've invited over 100 people.
> 
> Anyhow what.cd looks like it's back open so PM me your email addys if you want in



I want in!


----------



## Mapped (Dec 18, 2007)

You're In!

Also your PM box is full, have a tidy


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 18, 2007)

N1 Buoy said:
			
		

> You're In!
> 
> Also your PM box is full, have a tidy



I just noticed that before I read this. Already done.


----------



## alsoknownas (Dec 21, 2007)

n00b question - what form do invites take?  Is it like a password that gets e-mailed to you, or a file, or what???


----------



## Mapped (Dec 21, 2007)

It depends on the site, some are emails with a hyperlink for you to click to verify the invite, some are passwords that the inviter sends you.


----------



## alsoknownas (Dec 21, 2007)

N1 Buoy said:
			
		

> It depends on the site, some are emails with a hyperlink for you to click to verify the invite, some are passwords that the inviter sends you.


Thanx, now I am l33t


----------



## Miss Peabody (Dec 22, 2007)

Would anyone be willing to take a chance on a semi-newbie? 

I desperately need an invite to both a good movie and music site. I am completely fed up with finding I have downloaded stuff in spanish, or the tv show feature length version of something rather than the new movie version  

I am very well behaved, and always seed  

Merry Christmas


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 26, 2007)

Does anybody have any film torrent invites?

Preferably Cinematik or Karagoogoo

I used to have a Cinematik one, but I have not used it for ages and it seems to have disappeared.

But I have a new 750gb hard drive to fill and lots of films I need to see.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 26, 2007)

karagargarama is play silly buggers atm, when it settles down for me i'll sort you one out


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 26, 2007)

Elvis Parsley said:
			
		

> karagargarama is play silly buggers atm, when it settles down for me i'll sort you one out



Cheers!


----------



## chriswill (Dec 26, 2007)

I lost about 700mb in stmusic's ratio fumble today.

Made the effort to upload ad seed and they have to roll it back to just before I started ho hum


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 27, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> Does anybody have any film torrent invites?
> 
> Preferably Cinematik or Karagoogoo
> 
> ...



Cinematik became closed not so long since, and they've also pruned thousands of accounts - those with a low ratio, inactive accounts, multiple accounts etc. They're supposedly introducing invites in the New Year - I'm a Power User so I'd imagine I'll get some. When I do I'll let you know.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 27, 2007)

Its probably all too late for me anyway. I am going back to University in the next week or so, and have a bandwidth limit there.



I just bought myself a new 750gb hard drive and its all going to go to waste.


----------



## chriswill (Dec 27, 2007)

There is always cheggit.net


NSFW


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 27, 2007)

chriswill said:
			
		

> There is always cheggit.net
> 
> 
> NSFW



Nah Cheggit is rubbish IMO. Ditto Empornium. 

In my opinion Pure T n A and Pornbits are where it's at for the 'adult entertainment' aficionado - the content is better (ie. DVDs as well as shitty 700mb .avi), the presentation/navigation/forums are decent, and unlike Cheggit and Emp the members aren't overwhelmingly misogynistic, racist and sexist borderline paedos.


----------



## chriswill (Dec 27, 2007)

Epornium has been shit since the takeover.


My Pure account was revoked (oops) and I cant say I pay a great deal of attention to the other users.

I shall be checking out the other you mention forthwith


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 27, 2007)

chriswill said:
			
		

> Epornium has been shit since the takeover.



I've never understood the 'politics' or the mechanism concerning the 'takeover' business. 




			
				chriswill said:
			
		

> My Pure account was revoked (oops)



I have a kick-ass ratio there, and have some title to reflect it. Infact I'm not that far from having a TB uploaded! 

 




			
				chriswill said:
			
		

> I cant say I pay a great deal of attention to the other users.



Neither do I usually, though I was recently on Emp and checked out the top torrents and the most popular one had some horrible title - something like "Naive 18 year old Latina reluctantly has sex on film because she needs money" - which prompted me to post words to the effect on the torrents comments that those who downloaded it (thousands) were sick misogynists, borderline-paedos and rapists in the making. Unsurprisingly my comments didn't go down to well.

The forums/community/content on Pure T n A and Pornbits is much more to my (relatively vanilla) tastes than those on Emp.


----------



## badseed (Dec 27, 2007)

I would love an invite to a music site along the same lines as Oink. I was a power user on oink until ...
Please someone take pity on me.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 28, 2007)

I've got 6 libble invites going spare  (music tracker). PM me with your email if interested.

I would like to get hold of a bitme invite if anyone has one spare.

Cheers


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 28, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Nah Cheggit is rubbish IMO. Ditto Empornium.
> 
> In my opinion Pure T n A and Pornbits are where it's at for the 'adult entertainment' aficionado - the content is better (ie. DVDs as well as shitty 700mb .avi), the presentation/navigation/forums are decent, and unlike Cheggit and Emp the members aren't overwhelmingly misogynistic, racist and sexist borderline paedos.



Puretna all the way, for me.

*wanks*


----------



## october_lost (Dec 28, 2007)

I use ISOHUNT - I have heard that it as spyware on, should I be using something else?


----------



## Mapped (Jan 11, 2008)

This site http://www.revolutiontt.net/goodwillweekend.php is open for registrations. It's got TV, music, movies, games, software etc.

Also at the moment if you are a power user on what.cd  you can get an invite to waffles.fm though the thread in the invite section on the what.cd forum.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cheers N1.

Any idea why my account shows 1.86gb uploaded when I've only just signed up?

E2A: Just read. Seems it's gifted to noobs to get started!


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 11, 2008)

N1 Buoy said:
			
		

> This site http://www.revolutiontt.net/goodwillweekend.php is open for registrations. It's got TV, music, movies, games, software etc.



Yay! 

I had an account there before but lost it when I temporarily moved back to my ma's and couldn't download. I've been wanting back in on RevolutionTT for ages - it's one of the best bittorent sites I've ever come across.

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Mapped (Jan 11, 2008)

No probs, It's a good job you started the thread then  

I'd never heard of RevolutionTT before a friend sent this through, but it looks as though there's lots of good stuff on there that's well seeded.

Just checked all my invites and I still have some libble invites, 1 goem (film/tv tracker) and 1 waffles invite to offer as I'm feeling a bit tipsy and generous.

Oh yeah PM me your email if you want any of the invites. I'm off out in a bit so waffles and goem will be 1st come 1st served if there is more than one person wanting them.


----------



## subversplat (Jan 17, 2008)

I've got several thebox.bz invites and one STMusic invite around for grabs. Would *really* like a bitmetv invite


----------



## Mapped (Jan 23, 2008)

I would *LOVE* a bitmetv invite if anyone has one   I have waffles, libble and goem to offer.


----------



## subversplat (Jan 23, 2008)

No bitmetv love for us


----------



## electroplated (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm still desperate for waffles - can offer stmusic invite or sexual favours in return


----------



## wishface (Jan 23, 2008)

N1 Buoy said:
			
		

> This site http://www.revolutiontt.net/goodwillweekend.php is open for registrations. It's got TV, music, movies, games, software etc.
> 
> Also at the moment if you are a power user on what.cd  you can get an invite to waffles.fm though the thread in the invite section on the what.cd forum.


link is dead.


----------



## Mapped (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah it worked for that weekend, then unfortunately they shut it, it seems as though thier good will only lasted so long. I would edit the post, but can't.


----------



## wishface (Jan 23, 2008)

these torrent sites seem to be run by some very prissy people.


----------



## Mapped (Feb 7, 2008)

Has anyone here got a spare waffles or what invite? I seem to have given all of mine away to the good people of urban, but one of my old mates IRL is in need.

Cheers


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 8, 2008)

N1 Buoy said:


> Has anyone here got a spare waffles or what invite? I seem to have *given all of mine away to the good people of urban*, but one of my old mates IRL is in need.
> 
> Cheers



Such as me!



I've only got Libble invites though sorry - give us a pm if they'd be of any use to you.


----------



## Scaggs (Feb 10, 2008)

I've got a good ratio on bitsoup. It's great for films but I don't think they do invites. I could do with an invite to a good music site.


----------



## electroplated (Feb 10, 2008)

N1 Buoy said:


> Has anyone here got a spare waffles or what invite? I seem to have given all of mine away to the good people of urban, but one of my old mates IRL is in need.
> 
> Cheers





Jambooboo said:


> Such as me!
> 
> 
> 
> I've only got Libble invites though sorry - give us a pm if they'd be of any use to you.



and you sorted me out too! - I've only got a stmusic one going at the mo...


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm not sure if it's usually open but I've recently discovered Cinemageddon - it's horror, B-Movies, gore, sci-fi, obscure movies etc, mostly avi format but some DVDs.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 11, 2008)

i've four karagarga invites that i'll swap for some general or music trackers.


----------



## subversplat (Feb 11, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> I'm not sure if it's usually open but I've recently discovered Cinemageddon - it's horror, B-Movies, gore, sci-fi, obscure movies etc, mostly avi format but some DVDs.


Oh my lord I think I'm in love with this site


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 11, 2008)

subversplat said:


> Oh my lord I think I'm in love with this site



The Horror Charnel is even better (invite only unfortunately and I've only just got invited myself) - it's got categories such as 'women in prison', 'nunsploitation' and 'clowns'.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 11, 2008)

I've got no invites for what at the moment but they'll surely go to an urbanite as soon as I do.

Thing that annoys me about these sites like What.cd with their 'share ratio' rules is that its very hard to keep your ratio good because if you're anything like me, you'll be going to find obscure stuff that you can't find on mininova or something which you don't need a good ratio for.

So in order to keep my ratio acceptable I have to download some popular dross like Nickelback or some awful shite just to let other people share it around and keep up my ratio.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 11, 2008)

skyscraper101 said:


> I've got no invites for what at the moment but they'll surely go to an urbanite as soon as I do.
> 
> Thing that annoys me about these sites like What.cd with their 'share ratio' rules is that its very hard to keep your ratio good because if you're anything like me, you'll be going to find obscure stuff that you can't find on mininova or something which you don't need a good ratio for.
> 
> So in order to keep my ratio acceptable I have to download some popular dross like Nickelback or some awful shite just to let other people share it around and keep up my ratio.



the best ones are those that demand a 1.0 ratio, like the yanks would say 'You do the math'. 

retards.


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 13, 2008)

The DVDClub is open sign-up at time of posting. As the name suggests it's solely DVD's - Pal/Ntsc DVD5 and DVD9s, nice presentation and categories, very well labeled torrents etc. Be quick if you want in - it's a very popular tracker that very rarely opens up.

Link.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 13, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> The DVDClub is open sign-up at time of posting. As the name suggests it's solely DVD's - Pal/Ntsc DVD5 and DVD9s, nice presentation and categories, very well labeled torrents etc. Be quick if you want in - it's a very popular tracker that very rarely opens up.
> 
> Link.



yay - thanks for that.

I have Libble invites if anyone wants one.

Is there a tracker that specialised in old (40s/50s/60s) movies?


----------



## Mapped (Feb 13, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> The DVDClub is open sign-up at time of posting. As the name suggests it's solely DVD's - Pal/Ntsc DVD5 and DVD9s, nice presentation and categories, very well labeled torrents etc. Be quick if you want in - it's a very popular tracker that very rarely opens up.
> 
> Link.



Cheers mate, and with 5gb upload to start, how kind 

Thanks folks who offered stmusic invites, my mate is sorted now thanks to mr eko.


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 13, 2008)

I've found a whole bunch of sites that are still open at time of posting...

* Pure TnA - very well seeded, popular porn tracker with both DVDs and divx/wmv etc. Been a member for ages myself.

PussyTorrents - another porn tracker. Not as good as the above IMO but still not bad.

* HDBits - as the name implies this is all HD torrents ie. x264, Blu-Ray, HD-DVD movies and porn. You get four invites on signup as well - useful for trading with as this is a very popular site.

* TvTorrents - UK and American tv including documentaries, popular series etc in xvid format.

Be quick if you want in - I signed up to a load in the wee hours today but many of them (SceneHD, Bitsoup, UkNova among them) have since closed registrations.


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 17, 2008)

Pisexy is currently open - it's a very popular, much coveted 0-day general tracker. As always be quick if you want in!


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 21, 2008)

UkNova is currently open. 
Ooops - looks like its closed already.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi im looking of an invite to a terrent site that contains good seeds for xbox 360 stuff , any ideas ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 29, 2008)

ruffneck, torrentbytes might be yer man for that.

Reg usually tells you its shut and then you keep trying and it opens.  It's quite fiddly signing up though, took me about half an hour.

Has anyone got any invites for any good music sites?  I had a really good ratio on oink, then had a really good ratio on STMusic and forgot to log in so got deactivated.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a what.cd account but it's got the square root of f.a on it...


----------



## InviteLover (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey guys, if you're looking for a good place to grab invite for free or to trade some that you have, you can join p2ptalk-forum, this is a forum related to bittorrent and to private trackers. Personnaly i've been invited to TorrentLeech and TranceRoute for free. Give it a try, and give me your feedback about it...




PS: I hope this isn't against the rules, but except for commercial links, and this is not one, i didn't see anything about that in. If it is, i deeply apologize, and be sure that this won't happen again


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 29, 2008)

InviteLover said:


> Hey guys, if you're looking for a good place to grab invite for free or to trade some that you have, you can join p2ptalk-forum, this is a forum related to bittorrent and to private trackers. Personnaly i've been invited to TorrentLeech and TranceRoute for free. Give it a try, and give me your feedback about it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your username together with the above being your one and only post (which contains a referrer link) don't exactly make me think you signed up to contribute to this place.

Besides there are better P2P forums - Filesharing Talk and Zeropaid Forums being just two of them.


----------



## InviteLover (Feb 29, 2008)

Give me some time man, i have ton of thread to watch in this forum...I came first to this one 'cause it's one that make me feel a common interest with users of this place...and what a better way to engage speaking with you than sharing the little things i have ? Look, we are "talking" together for the first time...so it didn't work so bad...


----------



## robbo144 (Feb 29, 2008)

Does anyone by any chance have a spare Libble invite??

Thanks


----------



## Jambooboo (Mar 1, 2008)

robbo144 said:


> Does anyone by any chance have a spare Libble invite??
> 
> Thanks



I'll trade you one for five magic beans. Fair deal?







_Re: the above post_

I was curious how and why people wanting Bittorrent invites were ending up here of all places. That was until I Googled the (mis-spelt) thread title - this thread is the first indexed link it comes up with. Ditto when someone Googles "Bittorent invite" [sic].


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 2, 2008)

HI I am looking for a good tracker for alternative and indie music. Invites most welcome.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 2, 2008)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> HI I am looking for a good tracker for alternative and indie music. Invites most welcome.



Me too.  Soulseek isn't working very well at the moment


----------



## Mapped (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm ooking for torrentleech and karagara if anyone could be so kind.

I'm afraid I only have goem (DVD rip site) invites at the moment and a couple of libble to offer

Cheers


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 21, 2008)

What are the good music trackers? (I've been concentrating on films).  I would appreciate a Libble (or Libble-like) invite.
I have one hd-bits invite to offer.


----------



## Mapped (Mar 21, 2008)

PM sent for libble and what.cd

I have 1 more libble and 1 what.cd left to offer if anyone is interested, as well as 4 goem invites


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks! PM on it's way.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone got invites to karagarga or what.cd? I are very reliable, honest guvnor


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 9, 2008)

I also would like invites, am not currently a member of anything, so have little to offer. I am a good seeder though!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 10, 2008)

Yep, I'm not a member of anything either, but I always maintain a good ratio - share and share alike 

Those 2 would be my preferred invites, but any others would be welcome too 

Thanks


----------



## Garcia Lorca (Apr 10, 2008)

hallo,

just noticed this thread! if anyone has a good dvd invite, i would appreciate it. Especially if it has gore or b-movies that i struggle to track down. I have a good few that i can upload as well, ive been bursting to get a hold of "brain dead".. cant find it on a public domain, i aint seen it in yonks.

dvdclub is asking for a sign up invite code 


edit: after a bit of searching i found this site open for registration.. looks good for gore/horror.. still  no sign of brain dead tho! (if anyone can help, please let me know! 

http://cinemageddon.org/


----------



## AndrewNumLock (Apr 13, 2008)

*The Horror Channel*

I've just signed up to Cinemageddon + would be interested if there's anything else out there similar/better!


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 14, 2008)

perry1 said:


> hallo,
> 
> just noticed this thread! if anyone has a good dvd invite, i would appreciate it. Especially if it has gore or b-movies that i struggle to track down. I have a good few that i can upload as well, ive been bursting to get a hold of "brain dead".. cant find it on a public domain, i aint seen it in yonks.



I noticed Dead Alive (the American cut of Brain Dead) on Demonoid just today - it wouldn't surprise me if they have the British cut n'all being that Demonoid have a load of horror DVDs. Give me a shout if you want an invite an I'll pm you an invite code.




perry1 said:


> dvdclub is asking for a sign up invite code



It was open sign up not long since so I can't see them opening the doors anytime soon.




AndrewNumLock said:


> I've just signed up to Cinemageddon + would be interested if there's anything else out there similar/better!


Other than Cinemageddon I'd recommend Horror Charnel, Cinema Obscure, and Cinematik for horror (the latter two are non-horror specific but have a decent horror selection). Dunno if any of them are open atm though.


----------



## The Groke (Apr 14, 2008)

Ullo forum.

Does anyone have a newzbin invite I could leech from them?


Pretty please?


*bats eyelashes*


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 16, 2008)

Has anyone got an invite for what.cd, waffles or stmusic ?

Haven't got any invites to trade atm (thanks to certain members on here abusing accounts and having my invites removed)  but have given loads out in the past.


----------



## subversplat (Apr 16, 2008)

RaverDrew said:


> Has anyone got an invite for what.cd, waffles or stmusic ?
> 
> Haven't got any invites to trade atm (thanks to certain members on here abusing accounts and having my invites removed)  but have given loads out in the past.


I'll bung you an stmusic as a welcome back present - just pm me an email address


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 16, 2008)

subversplat said:


> I'll bung you an stmusic as a welcome back present - just pm me an email address



Ace 

pm on it's way


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 16, 2008)

You did me a huge favour giving me a bitme invite, which I still use daily.  Unfortunately don't have a What.cd invite - been hammering it a bit too much recently - have stmusic, but you've already been offered, so only Karagarga at the moment if that's any good to you...


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 16, 2008)

Already got Karagarga, but thanks anyway. 

btw. how do you get invites for karagarga ? 

I've had a ratio of 2+ on there for years and they've never given me any invites, the miserable gits.


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 16, 2008)

Fairy nuff.  If I ever manage to get my ratio up on What.cd, I'll let you know. 

Have you uploaded 50GB?  Power Users get invites if they've done so, and have a ratio over 1.05, which you do...

So if you meet the criteria, ask a mod, they're a nice bunch.


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 16, 2008)

Anyone got anything interesting? I've got Demonoid and Cinematik invites ready, while I just need to ask to get a RevolutionTT invite.


----------



## hardy hero (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi

I'm looking for an invite for karagarga, in return I have an invite for cinema obscura, also a torrent site with lots of obscure and interesting cinema and documentaries from all over the world.

A Cinematik invite would do as well


----------



## Citizen66 (May 1, 2008)

Dubversion said:


> i'm confused - does piratebay have any ratio rules at all? I can't find any.
> 
> i'm going to seed anyway, but just wondered if i'm missing something.





Jambooboo said:


> I think it depends whether you register. I've never bothered doing so being that it's not obligatory. Ditto Torrentspy.



The biggest problem with open torrent trackers is that people are essentially greedy so won't waste bandwidth seeding if they don't have to and there's also no guarrantee on the uploads being of a set standard of quality.

Pirate bay's ethos is that they think music should be for all, but it can be to the detriment of the leechers that there's non real control over what gets slung on there.

I'm currently on waffles for music. Karagarga is a nightmare to try and keep a decent ratio on because it's so fast moving, people are mainly looking for the new uploads etc IME which makes seeding snatched stuff a pain in theb arse at times.


----------



## subversplat (May 2, 2008)

I just noticed I've got _fuckloads_ of http://thebox.bz invites if anyone wants some UK TV


----------



## zit (May 4, 2008)

TheBox.bz is a superb site, I highly recommend it.

I have an infinite number of invites for The Horror Charnel. PM me if you'd like one.


----------



## scruff (May 4, 2008)

Anyone got a demonoid / Waffles invite for me?

I will swap for limbs and organs (hammond).


----------



## Part 2 (May 7, 2008)

zit said:


> TheBox.bz is a superb site, I highly recommend it.



Any idea if it has the  'Up' series of documentaries? (The 7 yearly docus that follow the same kids from the 60s).

Also interested in the 7up and 14up 2000 docus.


----------



## peterkro (May 7, 2008)

Any Mac users? I'd like a Waffles or other good music tracker.BrokenStones and MtkA in exchange.


----------



## jas (May 10, 2008)

hey guys, i'm after an invite for what.cd or waffles...

or if anyone can recommend anything else in this vein, i'm still trying to fill an oink shapped hole! 

i have a few stmusic invites and would be happy to trade

pm if you're interested


----------



## bmd (May 10, 2008)

Waffles here too! Nothing to trade but my everlasting gratitude or my gratitude until the confirmation email comes through at least.

Thanks to mr_eko I'm now a member of what.cd! Nice one.


----------



## AndrewNumLock (May 13, 2008)

Anyone here on Karagarga? I need to get my ratio up, but I haven't uploaded enough to start my own torrents. Anyone fancing doing me a favour and uploading some stuff from there to rapidshare so I can then seed it? I'll give you permanent access to my rapidshare account as a reward! I could also do the same in reverse. 

(PM me)


----------



## scruff (May 16, 2008)

I have 2 what.cd invites to trade for waffles and stmusic invite.


----------



## subversplat (May 17, 2008)

e2a: crap I ran out of stmusic invites


----------



## Vash (May 19, 2008)

Can I have a demoinoid invite please I'll use it wisely and could trade something for it?


----------



## alsoknownas (May 20, 2008)

Does anbody know of any trackers that are good for classic cinema/ world cinema/ obscure contemporary cinema, that sort of thing?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2008)

Demonoid appears to be down again at the moment 

Anyone got any invites for STMusic?  I had a good ratio and then lost my account due to not logging in


----------



## chegrimandi (May 22, 2008)

I have demonoid, st music and karagarga invites aplenty if people want please pm...

as they are all private trackers please only ask if you intend to use them sensibly and not get banned for shite ratio as it reflects on me if you do and I could get cobbed off also...

ta


----------



## Part 2 (May 22, 2008)

Is Karagara the films one?


----------



## chegrimandi (May 22, 2008)

yes its foreign films, obscure stuff, documentaries etc etc


----------



## Part 2 (May 22, 2008)

Any chance you could check for the 7up, 14up etc documentaries for me? 

Can't think of anything else I'm looking for just now and wouldn't want to waste the invite.


----------



## chegrimandi (May 22, 2008)

yep they are there...and all are being seeded currently


----------



## Part 2 (May 22, 2008)

pm us an invite


----------



## chegrimandi (May 22, 2008)

no - you need to pm me with a non yahoo/hotmail email address

I can then send you an invite to that email


----------



## hardy hero (May 23, 2008)

alsoknownas said:


> Does anbody know of any trackers that are good for classic cinema/ world cinema/ obscure contemporary cinema, that sort of thing?



cinema obscura is a good one for that. I have some invites for that site. I would like to have a karagarga invite in return. If anyone has got an invite left, please pm me.


----------



## Joey Deacon (May 24, 2008)

Hello, I know i am new here and newbies are generally looked down upon.

I have stmusic invites if anyone wants to swap for waffles or what or libble.

Thanks

I have demonoid invites too


----------



## Mapped (May 25, 2008)

I have demonoid and goem invites to share, PM me if you are interested

It's a long shot, but I would love an invite for my friend for RevolutionTT? I'm already on there, but don't seem to have uploded enough to get invites, even though I'm a VIP and have uploaded around 60gig. They must have high upload amounts for invites, but I can't find the info on there.


----------



## Jambooboo (May 28, 2008)

Off the top of my head I have invites to The DVD Club, Cinematik, Libble, HD-Bits, Horror Charnel, Demonoid and Free The Scene.

Offers welcome. Or if I'm in a good mood/you're not a cock you may get whatever anyway.






N1 Buoy said:


> It's a long shot, but I would love an invite for my friend for RevolutionTT? I'm already on there, but don't seem to have uploded enough to get invites, even though I'm a VIP and have uploaded around 60gig. They must have high upload amounts for invites, but I can't find the info on there.



Go to the forums and there's a thread in the 'Revolution' sub-forum in which you can ask for them - as a VIP you'll get four.

Bit of a pain in the arse having to ask rather than getting them regularly/automatically - feel like Oliver LOL.


----------



## natedawg88 (May 28, 2008)

Hey all I have a couple goem invites I could definitely part with.  Especially if I could get my hands on an invite from a good music site like stmusic or waffles.  I have been dying ever since Oink went down.  Also I would love to get into HDbits too but all I have to offer is goem and hd-bits.ro so I know it is a long shot...  Thanks!


----------



## Mapped (May 28, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> Go to the forums and there's a thread in the 'Revolution' sub-forum in which you can ask for them - as a VIP you'll get four.
> 
> Bit of a pain in the arse having to ask rather than getting them regularly/automatically - feel like Oliver LOL.



Cheers mate, I've just found the thread and asked. Hopefully they'll give me some


----------



## natedawg88 (May 29, 2008)

Not to be a noob but what kind of torrents does RevolutionTT host?


----------



## Jambooboo (May 30, 2008)

natedawg88 said:


> Not to be a noob but what kind of torrents does RevolutionTT host?









0 day scene releases with great speeds - ie. max out your bandwidth within seconds of a torrent starting. As good a general torrent site as there is IMO.


----------



## jodal (Jun 4, 2008)

My internet went down for about 3 months (combination of my laziness and a crap ISP helpdesk). I'm now back online but have for some reason been kicked off STmusic and various other sites I were using, I guess due to my inactivity. 

So if anyone would be willing to swap a demonoid invite for a STmusic, RevolutionTT, libble, waffles, what invite I'd be most thankful.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jun 4, 2008)

jodal said:


> My internet went down for about 3 months (combination of my laziness and a crap ISP helpdesk). I'm now back online but have for some reason been kicked off STmusic and various other sites I were using, I guess due to my inactivity.



If you don't log in for something like 30 days you get kicked off most trackers.

PiSexy is currently open if it's any consolation - it's a high level general tracker (though overrated IMO).


----------



## jodal (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Jambooboo. Have signed up and will have a look around after work.


----------



## trichotil (Jun 8, 2008)

i have karagarga invites i'd like to trade for cinema obscura
or others. drop me a line at trichotil@hotmail.com.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 8, 2008)

*signs you up for some emails about your penis*


----------



## hardy hero (Jun 20, 2008)

trichotil said:


> i have karagarga invites i'd like to trade for cinema obscura
> or others. drop me a line at trichotil@hotmail.com.



Dropped you a line.


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 22, 2008)

What is the best torrent site for screener copies of new films? Or the first DVD rips?

Like, is there anywhere on the net with Iron Man yet, or Indiana Jones? Demonoid only has CAM or TS...


----------



## mauvais (Jun 22, 2008)

But they're not on DVD yet


----------



## Mapped (Jun 22, 2008)

There aren't any screeners for those films on the net. I've checked on usenet and all torrent sites. I think it will be a bit of a wait for the DVD rips to show up


----------



## subversplat (Jun 22, 2008)

mauvais said:


> But they're not on DVD yet


Sometimes you can be lucky and get a DVD screener or an R5 copy pretty early.


----------



## mr_eko (Jun 22, 2008)

kropotkin said:


> What is the best torrent site for screener copies of new films? Or the first DVD rips?
> 
> Like, is there anywhere on the net with Iron Man yet, or Indiana Jones? Demonoid only has CAM or TS...



as if N1 Buoy said there are no screeners yet but rather then searching demonoid and other public trackers just check http://www.rlslog.net/ once a day they will have a link up as soon as a screener/R5 is released


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Does anybody have any demonoid invites? I should have what.cd and karagarga invites in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Mapped (Jul 16, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## Structaural (Jul 16, 2008)

Bit of a long shot this, but does anyone have invites for a tracker called Vortex Network?

can trade Demonoid.


----------



## stereotypical (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone got any what cd invites going please??  Ive got nothing to swap it for cos ive never used any private trackers before


----------



## Hi-ASL (Jul 16, 2008)

Have: what.cd
Want: waffles.

Ta


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:


> Have: what.cd
> Want: waffles.
> 
> Ta



have (loads of) karagarga, demonoid and st music invites

really want a what.cd or waffles invite...

prepared to trade any of above


----------



## Moggy (Aug 17, 2008)

Anyone got a Karagarga, what.cd or waffles invite? 

Haven't really downloaded any music since oink went away... *sniffle* 

(Shockingly little to offer in return )


----------



## Mungy (Aug 17, 2008)

invites required. can offer demonoid.


----------



## scruff (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone have a spare what.cd invite please? Don't have any other invites to swap but willing to sort someone with a some CDs of freshly ripped vinyl! (Just done a load of Reaggae 45's)


----------



## mauvais (Sep 20, 2008)

No invites, but what.cd is on freeleech until about 11pm tomorrow.


----------



## AndrewNumLock (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm after invites. Waffles and BitMeTV are what I'm after. 

And what do I have to offer? My rapidshare username/password, which will provide you with 11 months of rapidshare goodness!

Any takers?


----------



## Hi-ASL (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:


> Have: what.cd
> Want: waffles.
> 
> Ta



ffs


----------



## miniGMgoit (Oct 9, 2008)

Does anyone have any what.cd or waffles invites?
I dont have anything to trade with though as the private trackers I am conected with dont do invites but open there reg occasionally 

I can tell you that audionews.ru has open reg the 1st of every month


----------



## subversplat (Oct 22, 2008)

Just putting myself about, asking for a what or a waffles invite... Anybody?

I'm cool, yo


----------



## muckypup (Nov 2, 2008)

Invites please  For indie movie and TV torrent sites. Can offer love


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 20, 2008)

After getting booted from what.cd for having a shitty ratio, I am looking to start my torrenting life over. I've gotten rid of transmission and am now using Vuze (Azureus), and looking to start over with a decent music tracker. Any invites appreciated


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 25, 2008)

I've been checking waffles.fm every single day since August to try and use an invite to send to someone but it has never been open. Sooo annoying!

Anyway- I'm after an invite to uknova or bitemetv- or basically anywhere that will do what uknova used to do and have good quality caps soon after they are aired. I don't like how restrctive these bbc and 4od things are...


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 25, 2008)

I've got a what.cd invite

got my account cancelled at revolutionTT even though I'm sure I had it parked


----------



## scruff (Nov 25, 2008)

Part2 - PM sent!


----------



## mauvais (Nov 25, 2008)

I've got a lot of wcd invites, but only for regular Urban75 posters. You have to be able to keep a good ratio & not have been banned before too.

I'm on RevolutionTT but invites are rare and I don't have any.

UKNova doesn't have invites - just keep trying every so often and you'll get the signup page eventually.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 25, 2008)

kropotkin said:


> I've been checking waffles.fm every single day since August to try and use an invite to send to someone but it has never been open. Sooo annoying!
> 
> Anyway- I'm after an invite to uknova or bitemetv- or basically anywhere that will do what uknova used to do and have good quality caps soon after they are aired. I don't like how restrctive these bbc and 4od things are...



uknova is just worth checking every couple of days, they prune pretty regularly, but they don't do invites. Thought I had a thebox.bz one but they only give them to powerusers.

I'd love a waffles or what.cd. STMusic is the only music site I'm on and it's getting a bit rubbish...only Demonoid or Brokenstones to trade... :-(


----------



## subversplat (Nov 25, 2008)

Shakes "Will work for music tracker invites" hand written poster.

Good sharer, never banned, got a 3.0 oink ratio in a matter of weeks _back in the day_


----------



## pesh (Nov 25, 2008)

uknova is accepting registrations as of a couple of minutes ago...

i'm after a what.cd invite, have supertorrents or tvtorrents invite if interested...


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for that, signed up to UKNova now


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 25, 2008)

There's not a lot on there... Was hoping to get the complete Stephen Fry in America...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 25, 2008)

Anyone got a torrent tech invite. Only got demonoid I'm afraid, but you can have one if you havn't got one.


----------



## Scaggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I've got a good ratio with Bitsoup, Karagara and Demonoid but I've never been able to give out invites. What do I have to do to get the invites?


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 26, 2008)

subversplat said:


> Shakes "Will work for music tracker invites" hand written poster.
> 
> Good sharer, never banned, got a 3.0 oink ratio in a matter of weeks _back in the day_



want an ST music one?


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks all- signed up for uknova again and got what i wanted.


----------



## lobster (Nov 26, 2008)

Scaggs said:


> I've got a good ratio with Bitsoup, Karagara and Demonoid but I've never been able to give out invites. What do I have to do to get the invites?



On kg you need to have been a member for at least 90 days uploaded at least 50 gigs and have a ratio of at least 1.05


----------



## chegrimandi (Nov 26, 2008)

that reminds me - I've got karagraga and demonoid invites - for urban posters with over 100 posts - don't bother pm'ing me if you got no posts etc...

The box is now much better than UK Nova by the way....


----------



## scruff (Nov 26, 2008)

I've got a demonoid to swap for a what.cd


----------



## Scaggs (Nov 26, 2008)

lobster said:


> On kg you need to have been a member for at least 90 days uploaded at least 50 gigs and have a ratio of at least 1.05



Ahaa, that's it then. I've not uploaded enough yet. Anyone know what the criteria is for Demonoid? I'll get round to reading the rules one day


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 30, 2008)

I am in need of an invite to anything! I just lost my HD including a lot of extended trial versions. Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## Addy (Nov 30, 2008)

You need to download Grabit
Find out you ISP's news server and set it up on Grabit (or pay for a premium news server @ $11 per month - Astraweb, which supports SSL)
Use a site like Binsearch to find your files.
And hey presto your getting max download speed and 0 day releases in a much safer way than using torrents.
4GB in 1.5 hrs on a 10MB BB conection.

Binaries FTW!


----------



## Moggy (Dec 28, 2008)

Well after thankfully getting a what.cd invite and using it briefly before i had a long period without internet access at home, my account has been disabled due to inactivity. Any way to get it reactivated or to create a new account? Just when i have a really good internet connection too


----------



## mr_eko (Dec 28, 2008)

get a copy of MIRC and connect to irc.what.cd then join the channel #what.cd-disabled.  You can speak to the mods and ask them to reactivate your account.


----------



## Moggy (Dec 28, 2008)

Well i've got mirc, am in the right channel, but have done the !MOD <username> input it says in the topic header and got a nonsense reply from a unibot. It says not to PM without asking but even though there are plenty of people on the channel, it's dead, no reply


----------



## mauvais (Dec 28, 2008)

Just chat in the channel, someone will be there eventually.


----------



## october_lost (Jan 2, 2009)

This should probably be a new thread, but whats happening about ISP providers checking what users are downloading? 
Both my siblings have received letters of warning and am very


----------



## mr_eko (Jan 2, 2009)

october_lost said:


> This should probably be a new thread, but whats happening about ISP providers checking what users are downloading?
> Both my siblings have received letters of warning and am very



have they had letters because they are heavy down loaders or have they been accused of sharing copyright infringing material?


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 2, 2009)

mr_eko said:


> get a copy of MIRC and connect to irc.what.cd then join the channel #what.cd-disabled.  You can speak to the mods and ask them to reactivate your account.


Thanks for that- I just did it as well.
I had a great ratio but moved entirely on to waffles. Now my account on what.cd has been inactivated.
They said that I had no good reason to get it back which is a shame.

Anyone have any invited for what?


----------



## Addy (Jan 2, 2009)

mr_eko said:


> have they had letters because they are heavy down loaders or have they been accused of sharing copyright infringing material?


 
Its not necessarily people who are heavy downloaders, its generally the sharing of files.

ISP's are monitoring torrent use when prompted by RIAA etc.. and they have to give details of IP/MAC/Times/Dates/Files to the people who are working on behalf of the copyrighted material.

I know of a few people who have had letters from Virgin Media who are not huge downloaders, but grab the odd mp3 here and there via Bittorrent.

If you use something like SSL News servers the likelyhood of getting comprimised is greatly lessened due to the way the files are split and encrypted.

I have downloaded (* note to ISP ) *allegedly over a terrabyte of stuff over the last 3 months so surely I should be getting a letter.


----------



## mr_eko (Jan 2, 2009)

Addy said:


> Its not necessarily people who are heavy downloaders, its generally the sharing of files.
> 
> ISP's are monitoring torrent use when prompted by RIAA etc.. and they have to give details of IP/MAC/Times/Dates/Files to the people who are working on behalf of the copyrighted material.
> 
> ...



AFAIK ISPs don't monitor the contents of your downloads it's the copyright holders that do this.  When you use P2P apps like bittorrent, limewire or kazaa your IP address and your shared files (both shared and downloading) are available to anyone in the network who asks, including the copyright holders.  They harvest IP addresses and shared files/folders using specialised software and then approach the isp that owns that IP and ask them to contact the customer that was using it at the time.  

ISPs could monitor what you are downloading  if they cared to (or were required to) but they are more concerned with the amount of bandwidth you use and not what it is used for. This is why I was asking october_lost what type of letter his siblings had received.

Like you say using SSL on newsgroups is about as safe as you can possibly be.  The next best options are unencrypted newsgroups and then private trackers.  The worst options are public trackers and P2P programs like limewire.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 2, 2009)

Addy said:


> I have downloaded (* note to ISP ) *allegedly over a terrabyte of stuff over the last 3 months so surely I should be getting a letter.



I bought a 1TB external just over a week ago and have already filled it!


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 2, 2009)

By the way this Polish DVD tracker is open sign-up at the moment - well it was when I joined maybe four days ago. Everything is pretty much DVD9 format - very little re-encoded DVD5s and no shitty avi files. Well seeded too - have downloaded 300gb worth of Bond box set in a few days.


----------



## Addy (Jan 2, 2009)

Jambooboo said:


> I bought a 1TB external just over a week ago and have already filled it!


 
I take it easy otherwise they might cap my neighbours bandwith


----------



## october_lost (Jan 2, 2009)

mr_eko said:


> AFAIK ISPs don't monitor the contents of your downloads it's the copyright holders that do this.  When you use P2P apps like bittorrent, limewire or kazaa your IP address and your shared files (both shared and downloading) are available to anyone in the network who asks, including the copyright holders.  They harvest IP addresses and shared files/folders using specialised software and then approach the isp that owns that IP and ask them to contact the customer that was using it at the time.
> 
> ISPs could monitor what you are downloading  if they cared to (or were required to) but they are more concerned with the amount of bandwidth you use and not what it is used for. This is why I was asking october_lost what type of letter his siblings had received.
> 
> Like you say using SSL on newsgroups is about as safe as you can possibly be.  The next best options are unencrypted newsgroups and then private trackers.  The worst options are public trackers and P2P programs like limewire.



Both are minimal users on virgin I think. Wasn't this all facilitated by a recent change in the law that allowed for ISP's to hand over information to the authorities?


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 3, 2009)

Closed at the minute 

Let us know when you get invites


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> Closed at the minute
> 
> Let us know when you get invites



What do you want invites for?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2009)

Coz if its a what.cd you want, you _already_ have one. You just don't realize it yet.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 3, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Coz if its a what.cd you want, you _already_ have one. You just don't realize it yet.



I do have a what.cd account.

I'm after invites for anything really, the only private tracker I'm a member of is what.cd, and my ratio is shite and will take months until it gets to a level where I am free to d/l again.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> I do have a what.cd account.
> 
> I'm after invites for anything really, the only private tracker I'm a member of is what.cd, and my ratio is shite and will take months until it gets to a level where I am free to d/l again.



I just PM'd you anyway. Tell me your what.cd username!


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 3, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I just PM'd you anyway. Tell me your what.cd username!



Will do once I'm home, it could be one of three and I'm not sure which one as I'm always on auto login.


----------



## Mapped (Jan 3, 2009)

I've got goem (dvd rip site), and demonoid invites to offer. If anyone wants one PM me your email

I'd be interested if anyone has any other interesting private tracker invites going spare, especially movie/TV sites (I'm on KG and RevoTT already)


----------



## Mapped (Jan 3, 2009)

Addy said:


> Binaries FTW!



They are definitely good at the moment. The amount of pre-oscar screeners up there is impressive


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 3, 2009)

I have Cinematik invites - tbh I'd rather exchange, as if you've got invites it tells me you keep a good ratio.


----------



## mr_eko (Jan 3, 2009)

october_lost said:


> Both are minimal users on virgin I think. Wasn't this all facilitated by a recent change in the law that allowed for ISP's to hand over information to the authorities?



Yes it probably is although there wasn't actually a  change in the law.  In June 2008 the six largest ISPs (British Sky Broadcasting, British Telecom, Carphone Warehouse, Orange, Tiscali and Virgin Media) and copyright holders signed a memorandum of understanding  that 





> requires them to work with music and other rightsholders towards a "significant reduction" in illegal file sharing. The memorandum has also been signed by the BPI, the Motion Pictures Association of America (MPAA) and the government's Department for Business, Enterprise and Regulatory Reform (BERR).
> 
> To begin with, "hundreds of thousands" of letters will be sent by ISPs to customers whose accounts the BPI alleges have been used illegally. Meanwhile, under Ofcom's supervision, the signatories will work together to draw up a code of practice to deal with alleged repeat offenders.



more info at
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/07/24/feargal_music_isp_mou/
http://www.ip-watch.org/weblog/index.php?p=1178 
http://www.computerbuyer.co.uk/news/news/214758


----------



## Mapped (Jan 4, 2009)

RevolutionTT seems to have sign ups open for a limited period. It's a great private tracker for most media.



> For one long weekend only, RevolutionTT will open it's doors from:
> 
> Thursday 1/1/2009 00:00 GMT to Sunday 1/4/2009 23:59 GMT
> 
> ...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 4, 2009)

Surely giving these sites your personal details is a really bad idea!


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 4, 2009)

N1 Buoy said:


> They are definitely good at the moment. The amount of pre-oscar screeners up there is impressive



innit. i dont get begging for invites when torrents exist. other than the speed thing.

when someone gives me a screener to something i just save it to my PC and share it with who i want.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 4, 2009)

N1 Buoy said:


> RevolutionTT seems to have sign ups open for a limited period. It's a great private tracker for most media.



I used to have an account there that was suspended as I couldn't park it while I was offline for a while. Just been trying to re-register or re-activate.

When I tried a new registration I couldn't use my usual email because it said it was already in use. Tried a different email and it says my IP is already on their system.

Tried to use my email to request my old password and it says my email address isn't on their system 

Any ideas anyone? I had a really good ratio on there.


----------



## ChrisC (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.mininova.org/


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up about revolutionTT.


----------



## october_lost (Jan 4, 2009)

mr_eko said:


> Yes it probably is although there wasn't actually a  change in the law.  In June 2008 the six largest ISPs (British Sky Broadcasting, British Telecom, Carphone Warehouse, Orange, Tiscali and Virgin Media) and copyright holders signed a memorandum of understanding  that
> 
> more info at
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/07/24/feargal_music_isp_mou/
> ...



Cheers mate your help is much appreciated.


----------



## electroplated (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone got a waffles invite to trade? - will almost literally donate a kidney for one 

have torrentleech or demonoid one to swap...


----------



## citygirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Can someone help me find a decent bit torrent site, pretty please ?


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 29, 2009)

citygirl said:


> Can someone help me find a decent bit torrent site, pretty please ?



music/films/games/software/telly?


----------



## citygirl (Jan 29, 2009)

all of em please 

but mainly kids games/software at mo.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Feb 10, 2009)

Cinematik looks good, does anyone have any invites to that?
I should shortly have a ????.?? invite going?


----------



## ExtraRefined (Feb 11, 2009)

miniGMgoit said:


> Cinematik looks good, does anyone have any invites to that?
> I should shortly have a what.cd invite going?



Careful, what don't appreciate people offering invites on public forums.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Feb 13, 2009)

ExtraRefined said:


> Careful, what don't appreciate people offering invites on public forums.



Thanks, comment altered


----------



## Structaural (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been trying out Usenet (giganews), it's damn fast (I get around 1.6MB a sec), though music and older stuff is much better found through a bitorrent tracker. 

I still miss Oink but What.CD is almost as good, it's just almost impossible to get your ratio up. They should base it on what people are sharing not on how many people have downloaded that share, ie if you're seeding 10 torrents from What.cd then that should be enough regardless of it's popularity - it's all helping keeping things shared.


----------



## electroplated (Feb 13, 2009)

My mate donated on waffles to get 2 invites so I could have one of them but you have to wait for a slot to be open to use the invite - been a couple of weeks now and we've still not managed to get one - anyone know how it's done?


----------



## ExtraRefined (Feb 13, 2009)

Structaural said:


> I still miss Oink but What.CD is almost as good, it's just almost impossible to get your ratio up. They should base it on what people are sharing not on how many people have downloaded that share, ie if you're seeding 10 torrents from What.cd then that should be enough regardless of it's popularity - it's all helping keeping things shared.



I think what has more content now that oink ever did. IIRC at the end oink had about 200k torrents. What now has 400k, 250k if you eliminate multiple bitrate versions of albums.

It's not really difficult too seed on, everything I've downloaded has gone seeded to unity in less than 3 months.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 14, 2009)

Would anyone with a UKNova account be willing to PM a staff member & get my account re-enabled? It's currently expired but not deleted.

Scratch that, I got it sorted.


----------



## lozenge (Feb 17, 2009)

electroplated said:


> My mate donated on waffles to get 2 invites so I could have one of them but you have to wait for a slot to be open to use the invite - been a couple of weeks now and we've still not managed to get one - anyone know how it's done?



They've been open for a few mins now, so will probably be close by the time I hit submit.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 17, 2009)

Anyone know how to get on Blackcats Games? I was on there with about 150GB up and 100 down, but it seems I didn't go on there for 60 days and now I'm not.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Feb 17, 2009)

mauvais said:


> Anyone know how to get on Blackcats Games? I was on there with about 150GB up and 100 down, but it seems I didn't go on there for 60 days and now I'm not.



They seem determined to kill their site - other trackers suffer from the power mad geek effect but BCG is the worst by miles;

Idiotic logon procedure that adds no security
Dozens of user classes
Loads of silly metrics to advance in said classes
Requirement that you seed everything for months
Stupid referral system where you risk being banned if your invitees break their Byzantine rules
Utterly pointless insistence on multi-rarred uploads
Unreliable custom codebase presumably written by 14 year olds
Critical features perpetualy "going to be ready next month"
Uploads restricted to "uploader" class, who must upload every day to keep status

Might just be excusable if it resulted in good torrents but it doesn't. Loads are un or poorly seeded, mainly because they've lost half their userbase. Rare stuff often isn't there at all. Tracker of last resort for me these days.

Sorry for the rant, to answer your question, invites are only being given out to uploaders as far as I can tell, so you're probably SOL


----------



## mauvais (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, it's extraordinarily badly run, but I always thought the content made up for that. What's the alternative for PC games?


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 18, 2009)

ExtraRefined said:


> They seem determined to kill their site - other trackers suffer from the power mad geek effect but BCG is the worst by miles;
> 
> Idiotic logon procedure that adds no security
> Dozens of user classes
> ...



That's totally at odds with my experience of Blackcats; it's one of the best managed trackers I've found - the seed points mod is invaluable and should be adopted by more trackers. And thought the log-on procedure doesn't add any security as far as I'm concerned, unless you delete your cookies you only need to do it the once.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Feb 18, 2009)

Jambooboo said:


> That's totally at odds with my experience of Blackcats; it's one of the best managed trackers I've found - the seed points mod is invaluable and should be adopted by more trackers. And thought the log-on procedure doesn't add any security as far as I'm concerned, unless you delete your cookies you only need to do it the once.



I don't want to get into a nerdy argument about this, and if you like the site then fair enough, but as good as the seed points system may be in theory it simply doesn't work. what.cd keeps >300k torrents seeded for months on end with just a plain old ratio system. Hdbits keeps huge torrents seeded for years with fewer users and a simple bonus system.

Mauvis, the big non-expiry zero-day sites (torrentleech, rev-tt) are very good for pc-isos from the last few years. For old stuff try Home of the Underdogs. I'm not aware of a good replacement for BCG for 90's/early 00's isos, sadly.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 3, 2009)

ExtraRefined said:


> I think what has more content now that oink ever did. IIRC at the end oink had about 200k torrents. What now has 400k, 250k if you eliminate multiple bitrate versions of albums.
> 
> It's not really difficult too seed on, everything I've downloaded has gone seeded to unity in less than 3 months.



I might have to do the Rosetta Stone trick to get my ratio up. As I don't like to seed for months so much these days (need my upload bandwidth for other things like home server etc..).


Any _Usenet_ people on here?

A long shot but does anyone have an invite to *Newzbin*?


----------



## Structaural (Mar 4, 2009)

Cheers!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone got any What invites?  Pretty please?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 5, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Anyone got any What invites?  Pretty please?



*checks*


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 5, 2009)

If you've got one, I would be most grateful, dude 

I had a really good ratio on oink before it got banned.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 6, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a music torrent site, since oink died, I've been totally out of the loop.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 6, 2009)

electroplated said:


> My mate donated on waffles to get 2 invites so I could have one of them but you have to wait for a slot to be open to use the invite - been a couple of weeks now and we've still not managed to get one - anyone know how it's done?



I've lost my waffles account from inactivity. 

I'm on Cinemageddon now. It's full but people are being kicked permanently. I went there last night, refreshed the page like 3 times and was in to sign-up I was well surprised.

Dodgy B movie fans only.

http://www.cinemageddon.org/signup.php


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> Can anyone recommend a music torrent site, since oink died, I've been totally out of the loop.



Piratebay.


----------



## chegrimandi (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a what.cd invite going. Not giving it to anyone that's not got less than 300 posts here.


----------



## asbestos (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Chegs I Love you!

*grovels for invite*


----------



## chegrimandi (Mar 11, 2009)

asbestos said:


> Hey Chegs I Love you!
> 
> *grovels for invite*



it's gone now I'm afraid! Sorry but renegadedog pm'ed me first. however I seem to get about one a week - next time I get another you can have.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 11, 2009)

I would also like one please, mr chegs sir.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a really good ratio on what.cd, but have not had any new invites for ages.


----------



## chegrimandi (Mar 12, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> I would also like one please, mr chegs sir.



duly noted.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Mar 12, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I have a really good ratio on what.cd, but have not had any new invites for ages.



If anyone in your invite tree cheats, or sells/trades invites you lose invite privs forever.


----------



## kerb (Apr 7, 2009)

Citizen66 said:


> I've lost my waffles account from inactivity.
> 
> I'm on Cinemageddon now. It's full but people are being kicked permanently. I went there last night, refreshed the page like 3 times and was in to sign-up I was well surprised.
> 
> ...



I signed up for this. Quality little site. 

You having problems with seeding C66? I cant seem to seed a thing even when I'm one of 4 seeds... the time of being booted out is nigh


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm having huge problems with my what.cd ratio. I find it so much easier to maintain it on karagarga (and my demonoid ratio is something like 2.9 ). I'm wary to dl loads of stuff I really hate just to get people seeding from me, but I can never seem to find a torrent that consistently gets leechers. Fail. It's not disasterous yet, but it could get so soon. I don't want to be banned


----------



## kerb (Apr 7, 2009)

Have something similar on demonoid. Seeding isnt a problem but cinemaggedon wont seed. Ive stopped downloading from there until i sort it out


----------



## ExtraRefined (Apr 7, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm having huge problems with my what.cd ratio. I find it so much easier to maintain it on karagarga (and my demonoid ratio is something like 2.9 ). I'm wary to dl loads of stuff I really hate just to get people seeding from me, but I can never seem to find a torrent that consistently gets leechers. Fail. It's not disasterous yet, but it could get so soon. I don't want to be banned



What is amongst the most difficult sites to seed to - the only place I can think of that's worse is hdbits.

There's more depth on this topic on what's forums than I can give, but the executive summary is;

Seed forever - at least 3 months, 24/7
Make sure your upload speed isn't saturated by non-what.cd torrents
Upload new content, in every lawful format
Get on new torrents early (ideally with rss)
And if all else fails get a seedbox - someone's offering them at ~£10 a month on the forums


----------



## kerb (Apr 26, 2009)

Just on the offchance, anyone got a whatcd invite? 

if anyone is feeling generous like


----------



## c01642 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm looking for IT training/technical stuff. If any one has any invites for this kind of stuff it would be much appreciated.

Ta


----------



## pinkychukkles (Apr 27, 2009)

Just an observation, apart from one poster on this thread (maybe a couple more) - the rest of the invites that I've doled out to urbanites _have been absolutely woeful_  Accounts either cancelled due to inactivity or just rinsed out the initial download limit and then got kicked off with a ratio of 0.00. Tsk tsk, invites have been showered like confetti on you ungrateful wretches and that's why I don't bother to invite anyone any more.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd suggest anyone interested in what.cd gets in there now, as the site is 96% full


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 30, 2009)

ExtraRefined said:


> They seem determined to kill their site - other trackers suffer from the power mad geek effect but BCG is the worst by miles;
> 
> Idiotic logon procedure that adds no security
> Dozens of user classes
> ...



That sounds like a nightmare.

You're probably better off just buying a game, as all the stress incurred from trying to fulfil their criteria will probably see itself manifested as a tremendous amount of money spent on drinks.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 30, 2009)

My what.cd ratio is 1.08. I've uploaded about 8gb
I've had the account for fucking ages and feel like I've downloaded a ton of stuff.
I can't see me ever getting to the 25gb required to get loads of invites.
I got one around christmas and gave it to a friend who understands the whole ratio thing. He's already uploaded way more than me  He's a record whore though.
Drum and bass vinyl seems to go down really well on it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 30, 2009)

1.08 is quite good.  Mine is about 0.15.  but no warning yet and I'm constantly seeding - it's not my stuffing fault that nobody's downloading the stuff I'm seeding


----------



## pinkychukkles (Apr 30, 2009)

Are you seeding stuff you've downloaded or new torrents 'cos that's where it's at - creating new torrents and seeding those.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 30, 2009)

I could do with music tracker invites if anyone is feeling genrous. Not what.cd tho, I like to actually download stuff.


----------



## AndrewNumLock (Apr 30, 2009)

I actually have two what.cd invites if anyone has anything interesting to offer in return......


----------



## YouSir (May 7, 2009)

Don't suppose anyone feels charitable enough to offer music tracker invites for nowt?


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 8, 2009)

I went through my already rather large music collection and upped anything that wasn't already there. My ratio has steadily been comming down since then.
I downloaded a Mogwai album that has been upped to a 12 ratio now.
I guess its about finding stuff that people are going to download.
Also get stuff that Pitchfork recommends as I think thats a pretty safe bet.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 8, 2009)

pinkychukkles said:


> Are you seeding stuff you've downloaded or new torrents 'cos that's where it's at - creating new torrents and seeding those.



Yeah - but they probably have a 'no uploading things which are already on there' rule.  The library on What is so extensive I've finally found an album I've been looking for for about the last 10 years (Hair and Skin Trading Company - Over Valence) so there's no chance I've got anything which could be uploaded.


----------



## Mapped (May 8, 2009)

There's sometimes scope to upload different formats to ones already there. I periodically give my ratio a boost by uploading FLAC albums, these always seem popular on what.cd and they are large files.


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 8, 2009)

If you're already power user you can use better.php to list all the flac torrents you've leeched which don't have v0, v2 & 320, then transcode to these.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 11, 2009)

Ah, I've just found all the free leech files


----------



## pinkychukkles (May 11, 2009)

Seedbox recommendations anyone? 
I'm thinking that I may go for one in the near future.


----------



## AndrewNumLock (May 11, 2009)

I really want a bitmetv invite or any other good tv tracker. I can swap it for a what.cd invite... Anyone????


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 11, 2009)

If I keep on with these freeleech torrents, I should eventually have a ratio good enough to get invites.  So post again in the year 2050 and I'll give you one 

Right now, I'm just keeping my head above the water...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 14, 2009)

My ratio's now 0.72  :smug:


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 15, 2009)

Can I just point out that thebox.bz now has GBH, possibly the greatest series ever made for UK TV?


----------



## kerb (May 17, 2009)

that freeleech phase was amazing on whatcd. 

Got a very respectable ratio after two weeks of pretty much constant downloading/uploaading plus found some good tunes. 

Computer needs a good sleep now.


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 17, 2009)

kerb said:


> that freeleech phase was amazing on whatcd.
> 
> Got a very respectable ratio after two weeks of pretty much constant downloading/uploaading plus found some good tunes.
> 
> Computer needs a good sleep now.



I've got elite status there now, and a 3.1 ratio. Whored the fuck out of the freeleech, was uploading at 1Mbps most of last week.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 18, 2009)

It's still going on. 

The most I can upload is 100kps with my connection though


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 20, 2009)

I got a cinematik invite off a very kind person on here several months ago.
I had been petrified to use the fucker though. Big big files.
Finally took the plunge last week and put up a 14gb box set. Several people have jumped on it. I have a very good looking ratio now  and don't feel so scared about it.
To sort the torrent out took me a whole day of tinkering though. The information they want is pretty exstensive.
I always miss the freeleech on what.cd too 
Need to be a bit more on it.


----------



## Bajie (May 23, 2009)

If anyone has a spare Demomoid invite or any other torrent website going I would appreciate it if you could PM it to me


----------



## Mapped (May 23, 2009)

Check your PMs


----------



## RaverDrew (May 23, 2009)

anyone got a what.cd invite ?


----------



## RaverDrew (May 25, 2009)

anyone ?


----------



## SmellyBridge (May 27, 2009)

I could do with a what.cd invite too if anyone has one


----------



## Mapped (May 27, 2009)

I should be getting invites, but unfortunately it looks as though they have been stopped because some people I invited in the past haven't behaved themselves.

It's my fault really, in the first month or so of what.cd I had unlimited invites so I just handed them out to anyone.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2009)

I've still got demonoid invites if anyone wants one PM me.


----------



## chriswill (Aug 5, 2009)

Anyone any spare whatcd invites?


I dished out loads of oink ones back in the day!

PM me if you have

Cheers


----------



## ethel (Aug 19, 2009)

my hard drive died yesterday. any bittorrent site invites gratefully received!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 20, 2009)

chriswill said:


> Anyone any spare whatcd invites?
> 
> 
> I dished out loads of oink ones back in the day!
> ...



It was you who originally invited me to oink prior to its sad demise, so if I had one I'd definitely give you one dude.


----------



## nick h. (Aug 20, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a site that's good for lossless music, preferably FLAC?


----------



## ExtraRefined (Aug 20, 2009)

nick h. said:


> Can anyone recommend a site that's good for lossless music, preferably FLAC?



What has about 150k FLAC torrents. Pedros is the biggest lossless-only tracker I think, but I haven't used it for years so I couldn't tell you how it compares to what now.


----------



## nick h. (Aug 20, 2009)

Sounds like I need to join the queue for a What invite.


----------



## maes (Aug 27, 2009)

Does anyone have any invites I could nab?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 27, 2009)

as soon as I get some invites for waflles will share.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 31, 2009)

Does anyone have any invites I could nab too please?


----------



## nick h. (Aug 31, 2009)

Anyone got a What invite?? Can't wait to get started.  I promise to do mucho seeding.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm looking for horrorcharnel invites if anyones got any


----------



## nick h. (Sep 12, 2009)

Got my what invite today courtesy of ExtraRefined!  But I can't register because the site seems to be down.


----------



## Structaural (Sep 12, 2009)

Is demonoid down?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 12, 2009)

Been down on and off.  Sometimes works, just keep trying


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 12, 2009)

Had same problem with ScapeTorrent recently but it was back yesterday.


----------



## debaser (Sep 14, 2009)

Any spare Demomoid invites knocking around anyone?


----------



## Structaural (Sep 15, 2009)

Cheers, I just get a blank page sometimes, but can proxy in - I suspect some ISP messing. Seems to be down for maintenance at the moment...


----------



## Structaural (Sep 15, 2009)

^^^ I have some invites, but can't get 'em at the moment.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 15, 2009)

any other invites going? 

what with demonoid down i'm a bit stuck


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 15, 2009)

I have demonoid invites when it's back up and running - PM if you want.


----------



## xmathx (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi guys I was looking for a invite for Horror Charnel , Cinematik , Karagar . I have a really good ratio on multiple tracker if you want proof . I have a some Bit-HDTV invite for trade too. Have a great day guys.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 24, 2009)

any what.cd invites?


----------



## nick h. (Sep 24, 2009)

Ask me when I'm a Power User. It'll only take a year.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 24, 2009)

xmathx said:


> Hi guys I was looking for a invite for Horror Charnel , Cinematik , Karagar . I have a really good ratio on multiple tracker if you want proof . I have a some Bit-HDTV invite for trade too. Have a great day guys.




Cheeky fucker


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 24, 2009)

is there anything other than  demonoid that has a lot of audiobooks


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 30, 2009)

anyone got a bitme?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2009)

anyone got a karagarga invite for me?


----------



## fubert (Oct 24, 2009)

i've got five invites for thebox.bz if anyone's interested..

two gone

three left

two more gone

two left (they've since given me an extra one)


----------



## 43mhz (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd like an invite for What.cd or Waffles.. been out the loop since the demise of Oink.. got plenty to contribute.. 2 TB of mp3/flac


----------



## miniGMgoit (Nov 17, 2009)

Does anyone have any Horror Charnel or DVD Club invites.
I have a bunch of Cinematik ones going spare if you would like to do the old switcheroo??
Or maybe even Cinemageddon?


----------



## oboid (Nov 17, 2009)

Ilovetorrents.com, only downloaded a game, but great speeds. Open registration as well.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 17, 2009)

i started a thread, didnt realise there was a dedicated torrent invite thread...

im after one for torrenttech if anyones a member


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 22, 2009)

Anyone got a torrentsforall invite? I only need it to download Titan Maximum...


----------



## endhits (Nov 22, 2009)

miniGMgoit said:


> Does anyone have any Horror Charnel or DVD Club invites.
> I have a bunch of Cinematik ones going spare if you would like to do the old switcheroo??
> Or maybe even Cinemageddon?




I don't have any invites but would love a Cinematik invite. I have over 88GB of films to share including a good number of classic Italian films.


----------



## YouSir (Nov 22, 2009)

Annual request for music torrent site invites, anyone?


----------



## TopCat (Nov 23, 2009)

I can offer karagarga what would anyone offer me in return?


----------



## drachir (Dec 19, 2009)

Does anyone have a Waffles invite? Can offer a Libble invite in return.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone know what the invite situation is within Blackcats?


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 27, 2009)

mauvais said:


> Anyone know what the invite situation is within Blackcats?





> Hotmail (this includes most windows emails if not all) and yahoo Email accounts will not work, Your referee will have to use another email. Also, the mail adress may not be longer than 30 characters.
> 
> Note that you can NOT refer someone else from your own IP. A referral can only be used from a different IP than the one that sent it.
> 
> ...


----------



## mauvais (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh GOD I forgot how hideous it all was. Well, if they're available, any chance of one?  I had one a long time ago and kept a 2+ ratio but I lost it due to inactivity. Then again on reading that lot of toss, maybe I should try elsewhere.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 27, 2009)

mauvais said:


> Oh GOD I forgot how hideous it all was. Well, if they're available, any chance of one?  I had one a long time ago and kept a 2+ ratio but I lost it due to inactivity. Then again on reading that lot of toss, maybe I should try elsewhere.



What are you after exactly? I might be able to recommend somewhere more sane. Don't have BCG referrals anyway since I almost never use it.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 27, 2009)

PC only, latest stuff. Ta.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 27, 2009)

mauvais said:


> PC only, latest stuff. Ta.



Oh fuck BCG for that sort of thing, you want one of the big zero day trackers. Try this link

https://www.revolutiontt.net/hohoho.php?xmas=6b72e931da4c8175154696cd5380a44

otherwise pm me


----------



## mauvais (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm on RTT already, and it's almost as good. It just takes a very long time to up my ratio - on about 1.4 with 300gb up - so I'm wary of hitting it for massive games!


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 27, 2009)

mauvais said:


> I'm on RTT already, and it's almost as good. It just takes a very long time to up my ratio - on about 1.4 with 300gb up - so I'm wary of hitting it for massive games!



Ah. Well that problem is common to most private sites. RTT is relatively easy to seed on TBH.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, but some - old BC included, and now e.g. hdbits - have various schemes to help you out, especially when seeding stuff noone wants. I don't find it a massive problem, just a bit of a deterrent. Same's true of What - very slow to get and keep a foothold.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 27, 2009)

To all that had asked for a Demonoid invite, since it's come back on line my invites are no longer available.

Apologies.

I'll let you know when I have some.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 29, 2009)

anybody want an invite for MyAnonymouse? It's good for audiobooks (though there's an awful lot of shit to wade through to find the nuggets)  but doesn't have music or films

pm for invites


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Does anybody know any good torrent sites for ebooks? I have karagarga and have downloaded a lot of academic-y books already.


----------



## subversplat (Dec 29, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Does anybody know any good torrent sites for ebooks? I have karagarga and have downloaded a lot of academic-y books already.


It's not a torrent, but this site is great for ebooks. It's also good if you've got a WM, Android or iPhone.


----------



## tiki (Dec 30, 2009)

If anyone has an invite for karagarga, I'd love one please. Afraid haven't got any invites in return but I could meditate and send good vibes your way


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone got any invites for What.cd? Just tried to log in and my account has been disabled - account inactivity rather than anything bad. I've invites for Libble in exchange?


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 31, 2009)

Jambooboo said:


> Anyone got any invites for What.cd? Just tried to log in and my account has been disabled - account inactivity rather than anything bad. I've invites for Libble in exchange?



You need to go on #what.cd-disabled on irc.what-network.org. If someone reinvites you you'll both get banned. Don't mention trading invites in front of their admins either.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 31, 2009)

Id give everyone invites for all the torrent sites I have, but because I did that, I am not allowed any more anywhere.


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 31, 2009)

ExtraRefined said:


> You need to go on #what.cd-disabled on irc.what-network.org. If someone reinvites you you'll both get banned. Don't mention trading invites in front of their admins either.



Oh okay. I had thought the banning thing would only apply if I myself had been banned, say for bad ratio or whatever.

It did say the account was disabled cos of account inactivity and that I could try and sort it out on the IRC channel; not got an IRC client at the moment - changed computers hence my not accessing the site in a while - but I'll try sort something out.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 31, 2009)

subversplat said:


> It's not a torrent, but this site is great for ebooks. It's also good if you've got a WM, Android or iPhone.



Brilliant.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 31, 2009)

I have nine invites for thebox.bz, PM me if interested.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 13, 2010)

Asia torrents: http://www.asiatorrents.com/

Is at registration open status and is accepting new joiners


----------



## Nixon (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey urbs,
I would love an invite to karagarga or any music torrent site if there's spare invites going  ..was on oink ages ago.am currentely using vuze and its shite and depressing to find things with  cheers!


----------



## Structaural (Apr 1, 2010)

I can't seem to get into Uknova - anyone else?


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2010)

freeleech on what.cd  (last day today)


----------



## The Boy (May 21, 2010)

Two invites going for karagarga.


----------



## tiki (May 22, 2010)

The Boy said:


> Two invites going for karagarga.



Oooh, oooh, oooh. Can I have one. Pretty please


----------



## The Boy (May 22, 2010)

tiki said:


> Oooh, oooh, oooh. Can I have one. Pretty please



done.  pm me yer email addy and I'll sned it ya when I get a minute.


----------



## FaradayCaged (May 22, 2010)

If you know how to use IRC, go to the network irc.noideairc.net and the channel #bitchwarez, sign up with them (free) and there are never ques and they have all the latest warez and can max out my 50mb connection. 

Torrents suck .


----------



## Part 2 (May 22, 2010)

MdmAmDma said:


> If you know how to use IRC, go to the network irc.noideairc.net and the channel #bitchwarez, sign up with them (free) and there are never ques and they have all the latest warez and can max out my 50mb connection.
> 
> Torrents suck .



Is it easy to learn to use IRC?


----------



## FaradayCaged (May 22, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Is it easy to learn to use IRC?



Its pretty easy, I'l tell you the basics here. 

Basically its like a big structure and goes something like... Network>Channel>Bot>Packet(file)

First, you need a client; If your on windows use mIRC, if your on Linux use XChat. 

There's two ways to download. Manual and automatic.

*Automatic:*
Use a site like packetfind.com to search for files, it lists the network-channel-bot that the packet is on. You can usually click the packet number off of the search results page (ie. #1, #2 etc) and it will usually load up mIRC to the correct network and channel, and even copies the command you need to your clipboard so then all you have to do is press paste and enter and there you go you have a file downloading.

*Manual:*
For example, to connect to the network I mentioned irc.noideairc.net you would need to configure your client to do so (usually under tools-options). Once connected to the network you need to join the channel #bitchwarez so the command for that is "/join #bitchwarez" (without the speechmarks). Once your on the channel, you will need to register before being able to download(not all channels require registering), the command for that is "/ns register youremail@addreess.com ****" (substitute the ***'s for a password of your choice) Once registered you can now download files, but you need to know what's on offer; almost all channels support a few basic commands to find out what is on offer and these commands are "!search xxx" (xxx being your search term) or "!latest". Now a lot of channels (including #bitchwarez) make you go to a separate channel for searching; theirs is #bitch-chat. From the search results it will list what Bot and what the packetnumber is for a certain file; to request the file the command is "/msg BOTNAME xdcc send #X"(BOTNAME being the name of the bot, and swap the X after the # for the packetnumber you want).

That should get the file downloading.

Here's a summary of the basic commands:

"/join #channelname" - joins that channel name (the '#' is mandatory)
"/ns register email@address password" - to register to download if required by the channel (the best channels require registering)
"/msg BOTNAME xdcc send #X" - to request a packet to be download
"/nick newnickname" - changes your nickname (you will need to keep the same nickname on registered channels)
"/ns identify password" - logs you in if your connecting to a channel that your registered with.

So the automatic way of downloading is piss easy, does it all for you. But learning the manual way is more a bit more complicated but a lot more rewarding.

I know they're not the most coherent instructions but I tried my best.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 30, 2010)

So anyway, I'm getting on very well with all my torrent privileges, having aqcuired myself a splendidly fat hard drive.  But the thing that I desire is a top notch HD invite (HDbits, SceneHD, Bit-HDTv, that sort of thing), so that I can haz HD filmz.
If you have one to provide it would be well appreciated. I don't have much to offer in return, though if you can think of anything, I'd probably be happy to oblige.


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 31, 2010)

All but one of the invites I gave on here has been closed down for non use. I'm not bothering anymore.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 6, 2010)

MdmAmDma said:


> Its pretty easy, I'l tell you the basics here.
> 
> Basically its like a big structure and goes something like... Network>Channel>Bot>Packet(file)
> 
> ...



I'm using a Mac...IRCle is the program. The auto downloads don't want to start for some reason.

I seem to be downloading something (I thought it wasn't happening then got a message warning me that I'd be banned if I tried to download it again) but I can't see it appearing in my chosen file or see how fast it's downloading. 

E2A: Found it. Just d/l'd my first file, last weeks episode of breaking bad, took about 3 minutes! Thanks for the help


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2010)

Got a KG going free if anyone wants.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes please!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2010)

You needs to pm me a email address tx, (not hotmail!) and you'll be rolling.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 26, 2010)

Does anyone have any invites to what.cd? I had an account, but I haven't used it for so long I think they've closed it. They're saying my email address isn't recognised anyway. I've never been naughty, kept my ratio good, so no black marks will come down against your name  

The only thing I have to offer in exchange is demonoid ... but they seem to be ten a penny.

Edit: Just seen a previous post saying you can't get a new account if you've been disabled for inactivity. Bastard. It doesn't tell me I've been disabled, just that when asking for a new password (it's been so long I can't remember it) it says my email addy is unrecognised.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 26, 2010)

I'd like a Demonoid one please - I have Karagarga and The Box ones in return.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 26, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Does anyone have any invites to what.cd? I had an account, but I haven't used it for so long I think they've closed it. They're saying my email address isn't recognised anyway. I've never been naughty, kept my ratio good, so no black marks will come down against your name
> 
> The only thing I have to offer in exchange is demonoid ... but they seem to be ten a penny.
> 
> Edit: Just seen a previous post saying you can't get a new account if you've been disabled for inactivity. Bastard. It doesn't tell me I've been disabled, just that when asking for a new password (it's been so long I can't remember it) it says my email addy is unrecognised.


Do you know what your username was?


----------



## The Boy (Jun 26, 2010)

Still got one more Karagarga invite.  PM, email address, etc.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 26, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> I'd like a Demonoid one please - I have Karagarga and The Box ones in return.



PMd


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 26, 2010)

Spoiler: Demonoid



#### Xilsv5b44sg1amhmlrsldy63n6p2g2lc0odj2



_edit didn't read above _!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 26, 2010)

mauvais said:


> Do you know what your username was?



Yeah, can you check from within the site? I'll PM you.


----------



## nick h. (Jun 26, 2010)

I've got a what invite if you can't get resuscitated


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 26, 2010)

nick h. said:


> I've got a what invite if you can't get resuscitated



Can I have please if he don't want?


----------



## nick h. (Jun 26, 2010)

You can have one anyway - I've got a spare.   Please please don't break the rules and mess up my membership - I depend on it!


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm still looking for a little HD love (HDbits, SceneHD, Bit-HDTv, that sort of thing).  I now realise I have a TV Torrents invite to offer in return.


----------



## Bajie (Jul 9, 2010)

Is there any good torrent sites that specialise in audio books, particulary childrens audio books? Demonoid is good (anyone who wants invites just PM me), but is somewhat limited.


----------



## i_got_poison (Jul 10, 2010)

i'm looking for a canadian tv show in it's first season called 'the bridge'. can't seem to find it. whisper me if you can help.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Jul 10, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> E2A: Found it. Just d/l'd my first file, last weeks episode of breaking bad, took about 3 minutes! Thanks for the help



No probs, its easy once you get used to it and beats torrents for speed anyday .


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 15, 2010)

What does a Demonoid invite/membership actually get you? I've never used it, but it looks like you don't need to be a member to download from there?


----------



## Bajie (Jul 17, 2010)

It is useful to be able to browse the site, as compared to other non-member torrent sites it is a lot easier to use and the advertising is more tolerable, particulary if use the block image function in fire fox.


Like a complete numpty I have cleared all cookies and now forgotten what my username is on Demonoid... so if any one has a spare invite I would be grateful if you could PM me etc, thanks!


----------



## mr_eko (Jul 18, 2010)

Buddy Bradley said:


> What does a Demonoid invite/membership actually get you? I've never used it, but it looks like you don't need to be a member to download from there?



you need an account to download the older torrents.  i think this means anything more than two weeks old but i could wrong


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 18, 2010)

Bajie said:


> It is useful to be able to browse the site, as compared to other non-member torrent sites it is a lot easier to use and the advertising is more tolerable, particulary if use the block image function in fire fox.
> 
> 
> Like a complete numpty I have cleared all cookies and now forgotten what my username is on Demonoid... so if any one has a spare invite I would be grateful if you could PM me etc, thanks!


 
PM'd yesterday. Let me know if it didn't go through and I'll send another one


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 26, 2010)

Anyone have a What.cd invite ? 

Can trade for one or more Torrent Damage invites.


----------



## nick h. (Sep 26, 2010)

I do. You can have it for nowt. But tell me what Torrent Damage has got anyway. I don't know nothing about any sites other than what.cd.


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 26, 2010)

Torrent Damage is just a general private tracker (slightly American-centric) but has a decent catalogue of movies, TV, music, games, appz and porn. Plenty of high-def rips too.


----------



## SunRarr (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorted.


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm looking for What if anyone has an invite? Got Libble and Cinematik to offer - usual rules about seeding etc apply.


----------



## nick h. (Oct 9, 2010)

I've got one you can have. I'll take a Cinematik invite pls.


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 9, 2010)

Cheers Nick - as soon as I've posted this message I'll send you the relevant link to register and the invitation code.


----------



## funky_sessions (Oct 20, 2010)

can someone help me out with a demonoid invite? I've forgotten my old username and now I can't get in :-(


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 20, 2010)

funky_sessions said:


> can someone help me out with a demonoid invite? I've forgotten my old username and now I can't get in :-(


 
check pm's


----------



## funky_sessions (Oct 22, 2010)

RD - I used to code to sign up again, by my confirmation e-mail never arrived from demoniod :-(
it might be a long shot, but can you help me out again?


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 22, 2010)

^ still need ?



> my confirmation e-mail never arrived from demoniod


 is it in spam folder

PM sent


----------



## funky_sessions (Oct 23, 2010)

dlx1 - yeah, If you can help that would be awesome


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 21, 2010)

Would some kind soul be able to help me out with a Demonoid invite?

Cheers,


----------



## Epona (Dec 22, 2010)

DrRingDing said:


> Would some kind soul be able to help me out with a Demonoid invite?
> 
> Cheers,


I think I can do that, PM me your e-mail address.


----------



## Evolving (Feb 3, 2011)

New to this torrent malarkey,,,,,,,,,,,,can anyone help me out with some invites?


----------



## nick h. (Feb 3, 2011)

What sort of stuff are you after?


----------



## Evolving (Feb 3, 2011)

After music and movies mainly.


----------



## nick h. (Feb 3, 2011)

If you're new to torrenting the site I use would give you a steep learning curve.  It takes hours and hours of work to learn how to rip and upload. Are you reasonably geeky?


----------



## Bajie (Feb 4, 2011)

Evolving said:


> New to this torrent malarkey,,,,,,,,,,,,can anyone help me out with some invites?


 
Got Demonoid if you want it, probably one of the best main stream sites.

Also, anyone got any invites to specialist Audio Book sites?


----------



## Evolving (Feb 4, 2011)

nick h. said:


> If you're new to torrenting the site I use would give you a steep learning curve.  It takes hours and hours of work to learn how to rip and upload. Are you reasonably geeky?


 
I'm reasonably geeky and I love a good project.


----------



## Evolving (Feb 4, 2011)

Bajie said:


> Got Demonoid if you want it, probably one of the best main stream sites.
> 
> Also, anyone got any invites to specialist Audio Book sites?


 
That sounds great Bajie, I'd love one!


----------



## nick h. (Feb 4, 2011)

If Demonoid doesn't give you enough music I can give you an invite to what.cd.


----------



## Evolving (Feb 4, 2011)

nick h. said:


> If Demonoid doesn't give you enough music I can give you an invite to what.cd.


 
Thanks nick h. I would like that invite.


----------



## UserNamed (Feb 8, 2011)

Bajie said:


> Also, anyone got any invites to specialist Audio Book sites?


 
Got invites for http://www.myanonamouse.net if it's any good (mostly audiobooks and books). Not sure if they need invite anyway though.


----------



## Evolving (Feb 8, 2011)

UserNamed said:


> Got invites for http://www.myanonamouse.net if it's any good (mostly audiobooks and books). Not sure if they need invite anyway though.


 
I stumbled over that site the other day and you do need an invite now. Without sounding like a torrent invite tart, I'd love an invite if possible


----------



## UserNamed (Feb 9, 2011)

Evolving said:


> I stumbled over that site the other day and you do need an invite now. Without sounding like a torrent invite tart, I'd love an invite if possible


 
No worries. PM me with a contactable email addy and I'll set you up.


----------



## Bajie (Feb 10, 2011)

UserNamed said:


> Got invites for http://www.myanonamouse.net if it's any good (mostly audiobooks and books). Not sure if they need invite anyway though.


 
That would be very good, thanks.


----------



## MBV (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm after a Rev T invite if anyone has a spare?


----------



## bromley (Feb 13, 2011)

A tv/film torrent invite would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 13, 2011)

pm me an e-mail addy if you want a torrent damage or demonoid invite


----------



## TopCat (Feb 17, 2011)

Any what CD invites going?


----------



## Mapped (Feb 17, 2011)

I've got one. PM an email address and I will send it out this evening.


----------



## leegal (Mar 4, 2011)

Anyone have xtremespeeds invite ?? 
I can trade demonoid .


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 6, 2011)

leegal said:


> Anyone have xtremespeeds invite ??
> I can trade demonoid .


 
Fucking hell.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Mar 6, 2011)

"I can trade demonoid" is a sentence doomed to lead to disapointment.


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.torrentbytes.net/ is a good private torrent site I used to use a lot until I went all Usenet.  It's open for signups now and is great for all the latest scene releases of movies, tv shows etc.  Highly recommended.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Mar 7, 2011)

TB.net is also of interest to bittorrent nerds as the direct descendent of torrentbits, itself one of the earliest privs, and father of the still very widely used TB codebase. My account on there is almost 6 years old


----------



## miniGMgoit (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone got any PassThePopcorn or Torrent Leech invites. I have HorrorChannel ones to swap with


----------



## ExtraRefined (Mar 8, 2011)

pm me your email and I should be able to sort you out this evening


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 8, 2011)

Just a demonoid invite to offer.  PM me if you want a code.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone got any invites for good sites for new music? What CD?

I'm increasingly finding there's stuff I want that I can only get on Megaupload, Rapidshare etc


----------



## nick h. (Apr 2, 2011)

I can do you a what.cd invite


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 2, 2011)

I'll pm you


----------



## funky_sessions (Apr 16, 2011)

can anybody help me with a what.cd invite?
I might be able to trade an iptorrents invite if I can get my ratio up in time :-(


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 24, 2011)

Can anyone sort me a what.cd or waffles invite (preferably the former)? Just bought my gf an ipod so need access to quality rips.

Have cinemageddon or its sister tv site invites in return. Or should have, not looking at my pc atm so it's an assumption on my part...


----------



## friedaweed (May 4, 2011)

I've got invites for thebox.bz for people who keep a good ratio. PM if interested.


----------



## nick h. (May 4, 2011)

What does it have?


----------



## friedaweed (May 4, 2011)

nick h. said:


> What does it have?


 
All UK based TV. Great for shit you've missed on the tv. Footy, soaps, docs, etc. Great archive of past tv series and the likes of. Good site if you're an ex pat and want to keep up with corry or MOTD. Strict ratio watch but easy to keep it up providing you leave shit open.


----------



## nick h. (May 4, 2011)

Sounds interesting! How far back does it go? I wouldn't mind getting the 5 hour version of Das Boot shown on BBC2 in 1984.


----------



## 8den (May 4, 2011)

Cinema Obscura and Karagarga invites please


----------



## nick h. (May 4, 2011)

What site should I belong to if I want to see short documentaries pls?


----------



## Part 2 (May 4, 2011)

Anything in particular nick?

There's a few online documentary sites listed elsewhere with quite comprehensive libraries.


----------



## nick h. (May 4, 2011)

Anything nominated for a Best Documentary (Short Subject) Oscar http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Academy_Award_for_Best_Documentary_(Short_Subject)


----------



## friedaweed (May 5, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Sounds interesting! How far back does it go? I wouldn't mind getting the 5 hour version of Das Boot shown on BBC2 in 1984.


 
They don't do movies


----------



## friedaweed (May 5, 2011)

http://forums.mvgroup.org/

These used to be good for docs


----------



## stuff_it (May 5, 2011)

kickasstorrents seems to have pretty much everything i've looked for in the last 6 months, and their vuze client works just fine.


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 6, 2011)

This is without a doubt the best  bittorrent invite thread I have ever come across. Big up Urban75.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 6, 2011)

TV Vault (old tv shows) are allowing sign ups atm.

I have invites for its sister site Cinemageddon for old/obscure (think bad rather than cult or art house) movies.


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 6, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> TV Vault (old tv shows) are allowing sign ups atm.



Nice one

And they have sitewide freeleech currently. Double bonus.


----------



## jamessedgewick (May 9, 2011)

does anyone have a what.cd invite? can provide proof of seeding ability etc etc


----------



## nick h. (May 9, 2011)

You seem sane enough. On its way


----------



## jodal (Jun 23, 2011)

jamessedgewick said:


> does anyone have a what.cd invite? can provide proof of seeding ability etc etc





nick h. said:


> You seem sane enough. On its way


 

Any What.Cd invites left?

My account expired after not going on the site for 4 months. My seeding ability is second-to-none.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jun 23, 2011)

Not allowed to re invite banned users. Go onto what's IRC and beg for your account back, they'll probably agree if the ratio was as good as you suggest.


----------



## live_jayeola (Jun 27, 2011)

http://dcplusplus.sourceforge.net/ I have heard that some people use this software to share stuff but I cannot possibly imagine what though.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jun 27, 2011)

DC++? That takes me back.


----------



## stereotypical (Jul 31, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> TV Vault (old tv shows) are allowing sign ups atm.
> 
> I have invites for its sister site Cinemageddon for old/obscure (think bad rather than cult or art house) movies.


 
Any chance of a Cinemageddon one please


----------



## funky_sessions (Aug 16, 2011)

can anybody help me out with a what.cd invite?
I can offer an iptorrents one in return? - but we'll both get banned if you abuse it


----------



## funky_sessions (Aug 24, 2011)

torrentleech are holding limited signups if you use the invite code SUMMER2011

www.torrentleech.org

lots of varied stuff, and usually wicked fast speeds.


----------



## andre antonio (Dec 5, 2011)

I need a Cinematik invitation. I can offer a Karagara invitation. My e-mail: andrebarbosa3@gmail.com


----------



## MBV (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a few music tracker invites. Similar standard to Oink. PM me if you want one.


----------



## Scaggs (Dec 9, 2011)

I have good ratios on Bitsoup, Demonoid, UKnova and 0.6 on Karagarga (althought I'm always seeding). Could anyone supply me with an invite to a music site that has .flac? I'd offer invites from the above if someone will tell me how to do it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 4, 2012)

Oops, wasn't keeping an eye on this thread. I'll send a pm in case you didn't get one,



stereotypical said:


> Any chance of a Cinemageddon one please



Wild stab in the dark, anyone got any invites for this place: Bibliotik.org ???


----------



## soonplus (Jan 9, 2012)

i was wondering about UKNova - do they have Noble & Silver's tv show? Also really struggling to find the Chris Petit/Iain Sinclair tc=v shows they did for channel 4 apart from London Orbital all of the aforementioned are nowhere to be found even for purchase, tis a flippin shame that


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 20, 2012)

Anyone got any what.cd invites going spare?


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jan 25, 2012)

Am after a torrentleech invite code... can anyone help? I must confess that I did have a previous invite but didn't get a chance to use it and my account was deleted due to inactivity with nothing downloaded or uploaded but I've held most of my private torrent site memberships for years now. Thanks in advance - C66, check yer pms.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 26, 2012)

It got sorted pinky. Sorry, should have updated.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jan 26, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> It got sorted pinky. Sorry, should have updated.


S'ok - got your reply to my PM.

So, torrentleech invite - anyone help? Have a few invites in return for those that can prove their torrenting pedigree, as can I.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 13, 2012)

Anybody mind inviting me to a site?


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 14, 2012)

what sort of stuff you after?

music, fillums, audiobooks ??


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 20, 2012)

Periodically I come on here and ask for a HD tracker invite.  Could I have a HD tracker invite please?  I can maintain a good ratio, and take it all very seriously.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Feb 20, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> Periodically I come on here and ask for a HD tracker invite. Could I have a HD tracker invite please? I can maintain a good ratio, and take it all very seriously.


 
Film or TV? PM me which, an email address and proof of good ratio.


----------



## user47632 (Feb 20, 2012)

I've got a Demonoid invite going - PM me 

Also, if anyone has a good tracker for PC games I'd love an invite.


----------



## desnos78 (Apr 22, 2012)

I would love a KG invite if anyone has a spare.  email: desnos78@gmail.com


----------



## Das Uberdog (Apr 23, 2012)

also after a KG invite, if someone doesn't mind a charity case. got nuffin' to trade i'm afraid..


----------



## DrRingDing (May 3, 2012)

Has anyone got a Karagarga invite for this PirateBay refugee?


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 7, 2012)

Anyone got a eutorrents  invite for me please ?


----------



## keybored (Jul 7, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> ...PirateBay refugee?


How so? Is your ISP blocking TPB?


----------



## barabrith (Jul 7, 2012)

my ISP blocked PB but I got the new address pretty easy


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 7, 2012)

barabrith said:


> my ISP blocked PB but I got the new address pretty easy


 
Which is?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 7, 2012)

jeff_leigh said:


> Anyone got a eutorrents invite for me please ?


Pm me an email - not hotmail though -  and i'll sort you out later (might be tmw as off to party)


----------



## barabrith (Jul 7, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> Which is?


http://tpb.pirateparty.org.uk/


----------



## DrRingDing (Jul 7, 2012)

keybored said:


> How so? Is your ISP blocking TPB?


 
Yep.

Virgin.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 7, 2012)

barabrith said:


> http://tpb.pirateparty.org.uk/


 
cheers


----------



## keybored (Jul 7, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Yep.
> 
> Virgin.


It's laughably easy to get round, use the proxy that barabrith posted above or add these lines to your hosts file and use TPB just as you always did.


```
178.73.210.219    thepiratebay.se
178.73.210.219    www.thepiratebay.se
178.73.210.219    thepiratebay.org
178.73.210.219    www.thepiratebay.org
```

Got some Demonoid invite codes if anyone would like.


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 16, 2012)

My hard drive with most of my music is now officially deaded 
So now I'm desperate for a what.cd invite
I'm on a Virgin 100mb line and leave things uploading permanently


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 16, 2012)

keybored said:


> Got some Demonoid invite codes if anyone would like.


 

looks like demonoid may be finally dead


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 16, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> My hard drive with most of my music is now officially deaded
> So now I'm desperate for a what.cd invite
> I'm on a Virgin 100mb line and leave things uploading permanently


 
I've got one mate, pm me your email


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 16, 2012)

You diamond  pm incoming


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 16, 2012)

http://kat.ph/
still alive and rocking....


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello.  Does anyone else have a spare what.cd invite?    

You'd make an ex Demonoid user very happy.

Ta


----------



## Dandred (Aug 17, 2012)

Meh, another ex-demoniod user here.....

This there another site that is as good as demoniod was? Never had a dodgy torrent from there, always excellent feedback from users........


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 19, 2012)

me too. i'm bereft

any invites for anything? all i can offer in return is to promise not to take a contract out on you


----------



## ReturnOfElfman (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm looking for an invite for a site with a good MMA selection. It doesn't have to be an MMA specific one (although that would be brilliant!)

Apparently xspeeds is fairly good for this but there maybe some sports ones or wrestling ones that are ok too.

I have a pretty good seed ratio for Across the Tasman, which is the only private tracker I really use to get some rugby


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 22, 2013)

Bump

Anyone got an invite I could have to a private movie torrent tracker- not a karagarga-type indie/rare fil one, but a demonoid-type crap blockbuster one?

Passthepopcorn or something similar?

Thanks!


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jun 22, 2013)

Try the invite or power user forums on another private tracker. PTP don't give out invites very liberally any longer.


----------



## electroplated (Jun 22, 2013)

kropotkin

I've got an invite you can have for torrentleech if you want it, pm yer email address


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 22, 2013)

Wonderful, thanks!


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 23, 2013)

http://come.in/


Very useful for bypassing ISP blocking bollix


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2013)

Who wants a KG invite?


----------



## ReturnOfElfman (Aug 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Who wants a KG invite?


 
I'll have one if possible


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2013)

ReturnOfElfman said:


> I'll have one if possible


 
Pm me an email address (not hotmail please!) and you're in. Preferably one with a lufc thing in the name. But not required.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 13, 2013)

what is a lufc thing? Is KG the one that I got banned from for not seeding?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> what is a lufc thing? Is KG the one that I got banned from for not seeding?


 
Just about everyone i invited has been banned for not seeding. lufc thing = wacccoe


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Just about everyone i invited has been banned for not seeding. lufc thing = wacccoe


 
I got Sonnenallee  off there.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> I got Sonnenallee off there.


 
Which, despite your repeated recommendation, i still have not got round to despite having it sitting here ready to watch for years


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Which, despite your repeated recommendation, i still have not got round to despite having it sitting here ready to watch for years


 
I haven't watched for years either and it just may have been my initial enthusiasm for Ost films. Its Always Sunny in Philedelphia is where it is at now.


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> lufc thing = wacccoe = what exactly???


eta: soz didn't mean to mangle the quote - but you get my drift?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't know what you are saying.


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 14, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> I don't know what you are saying.


 I'm trying to ask what lufc / wacccoe mean.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 14, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> I'm trying to ask what lufc / wacccoe mean.


 
Ihope this clarifies matters.



Spoiler


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 14, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Ihope this clarifies matters.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I'm glad you put the spoiler code.  Someone could have seen me looking at that.


----------



## pesh (Sep 10, 2013)

So Thebox.bz and Supertorrents.org have both shut down in the last couple of months... does anyone have an invite i could have for UK based TV torrent site (if there are any left) or one for a decent film / general torrent site?

i'm dead responsible with my ratios and all that...


----------



## pesh (Sep 11, 2013)

ok, i've found a UK TV site... not on the same level as The Box as regards to back catalogue but it does seem pretty decent and they have open signups at the moment if anyone is interested...

www.tvchaosuk.com

i'm still after an invite for a decent private tracker movie / HD movie site if anyone has one


----------



## Supine (Sep 11, 2013)

Pm me an email addy


----------



## ReturnOfElfman (Sep 16, 2013)

I have a couple of invites for across the tasman torrent site for rugby union, league and cricket torrents. It's obviously got a bit of an Aus/NZ bias but has lots of NH stuff too. First 2 to PM me with email get them.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 17, 2013)

I've got a torrent day invite if anyone wants.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 17, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I've got a torrent day invite if anyone wants.


I should very much like that.  Scene type stuff, no?


----------



## sim667 (Sep 17, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> I should very much like that.  Scene type stuff, no?


 
Yip

Just replied to your PM


----------



## pinkychukkles (Mar 24, 2014)

Anyone got a throwaway invite for torrentleech, please lemme know.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 24, 2014)

Got two more torrentday ones


----------



## funky_sessions (Mar 25, 2014)

Sim - I'll take a torrentday one if it's still available?


----------



## sim667 (Mar 25, 2014)

funky_sessions said:


> Sim - I'll take a torrentday one if it's still available?



pm me your email.


----------



## Mungy (May 8, 2014)

anyone got a myanonamouse invite to spare?


----------



## rubbershoes (May 8, 2014)

Mungy said:


> anyone got a myanonamouse invite to spare?



PM on the way


----------



## kittyP (May 8, 2014)

I have 3 for IPTorrents going. 
They are not the tightest on ratios I have come across but reasonably strict.


----------



## Ax^ (May 8, 2014)

o0 is it blocked by virgin media


----------



## Mungy (May 9, 2014)

kittyP said:


> I have 3 for IPTorrents going.
> They are not the tightest on ratios I have come across but reasonably strict.


yes please


----------



## Ax^ (May 9, 2014)

^this if you end up with a spare


----------



## kittyP (May 9, 2014)

Mungy said:


> yes please



PM me your email addy.


----------



## kittyP (May 9, 2014)

Ax^ said:


> o0 is it blocked by virgin media



No we are on Virgin (for shame  ).


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 22, 2014)

still after a torrentleech invite if someone can oblige. ahthankyew!


----------



## MBV (Sep 19, 2014)

waffles.fm invites available (pm me)


----------



## Flavour (Jan 2, 2015)

i'm after an invite for a film tracker... preferably passthepopcorn or karagara unless there's a better one i don't know.

will swap for a what.cd invite


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2015)

Flavour said:


> i'm after an invite for a film tracker... preferably passthepopcorn or karagara unless there's a better one i don't know.
> 
> will swap for a what.cd invite


Pm email. There be none better than kg.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Pm email. There be none better than kg.



there really isn't. good time to get on there as well as there is a sitewide freeleach. I am running out of things to download.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 3, 2015)

KG's only the best for obscure stuff. There are better options for the mainstream.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 3, 2015)

Anyone got an invite for KG or waffles? unfortunately I can't swap any torrent accounts, but i do have some download coupons for some recent vinyl purchases and i can throw a couple your way.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chz (Jan 6, 2015)

So what is good for mainstream stuff now? The only reason I stuck with TPB was the Top 50 lists and the fact that torrents tended to attract a certain number of useful comments. If I know what I'm looking for and don't care much about the quality (eg: Family Guy episodes), it's easy enough. But I don't keep up on what's recently released and I don't want to waste time on crummy encodings and whatnot. Demonoid is still a shell of its former self.


----------



## ReturnOfElfman (Jan 6, 2015)

kick ass torrents?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah. Kickass is good


----------



## mauvais (Jan 19, 2015)

HDBits is spot on, IMO, but you either need a seedbox or will have to work hard to maintain a good ratio.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 19, 2015)

rubbershoes said:


> Yeah. Kickass is good


Can you send me a link please ?


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jan 25, 2015)

Anyone got an invite for DB9? After loads of oldskool that isn't on What. Have a seedbox so keeping ratio should be no problem. ta.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 26, 2015)

jeff_leigh said:


> Can you send me a link please ?


Will pm u


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jan 26, 2015)

DB9 sounds interesting, I'd be interested, can prove healthy ratios maintained on other trackers, etc. Ta.


----------



## 8den (Jan 26, 2015)

Can anyone give me an invite to a good software/movie torrent site?


----------



## ReturnOfElfman (Sep 24, 2015)

anyone got an invite for thegeeks.bz?


----------



## pinkychukkles (Sep 24, 2015)

*Bump* DB9 invite would be very much appreciated. Ta.


----------



## Mungy (Sep 24, 2015)

any good apps tracker invites, can trade iptorrent or myanonamouse.


----------



## MBV (Sep 24, 2015)

Is there a better torrent site than myanonamouse for ebooks?


----------



## ReturnOfElfman (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm on myanonamouse and it's really friendly and lots of stuff on there. But there are some stuff that's VIP only and I actually can't find quite a few torrents that I want (but it seems to be the same on other trackers too for that)


----------



## Mungy (Sep 28, 2015)

anyone got anything to trade? i have good ratios and have iptorrent and myanonymouse invites.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Sep 29, 2015)

Mungy said:


> any good apps tracker invites, can trade iptorrent or myanonamouse.


Win or OS X?


----------



## Mungy (Sep 29, 2015)

pinkychukkles said:


> Win or OS X?


windows


----------



## live_jayeola (Sep 30, 2015)

install popcorn time. 
open app
search for movie
(short wait)
Enjoy!


----------



## live_jayeola (Sep 30, 2015)

dfm said:


> Is there a better torrent site than myanonamouse for ebooks?



IT eBooks - Free Download - Big Library


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2015)

is kickass down? what now?


----------



## 74drew (Oct 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> is kickass down? what now?



try: KAT - Kickass Torrents

works for me when other proxies inevitably go down.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> is kickass down? what now?



still there for me


----------



## ReturnOfElfman (Nov 15, 2015)

Got an invite for MMA Tracker. Anyone want it?


----------



## MBV (Nov 16, 2015)

got Waffles ones (music)


----------



## 8den (Nov 16, 2015)

ReturnOfElfman said:


> Got an invite for MMA Tracker. Anyone want it?



Yes please


----------



## ReturnOfElfman (Nov 17, 2015)

8den said:


> Yes please



PM me your email


----------



## badseed (Nov 24, 2015)

Is Myananymouse invite only?  I would love one if there is any floating around.

I have a what.cd invite if anyone wants it. First responder...


----------



## badseed (Nov 24, 2015)

badseed said:


> Is Myananymouse invite only?  I would love one if there is any floating around.
> 
> I have a what.cd invite if anyone wants it. First responder...


Gone...


----------



## nogojones (Jan 3, 2016)

If anyone had a Myananymouse invite it would be appreciated.


----------



## ReturnOfElfman (Jan 4, 2016)

Don't need one? Just an interview application isn't it?


----------



## MBV (Jan 7, 2016)

Any film trackers? My ISP just blocked my current one


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 19, 2016)

Anyone got a racing.me invite please?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 19, 2016)

dfm said:


> Any film trackers? My ISP just blocked my current one



A VPN is your friend here.


----------



## MBV (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes, I found a Firefox extension that performs a similar function


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2018)

Anyone here on tvchaosuk.com? Would like an invite code if you can.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 30, 2018)

JimW said:


> Anyone here on tvchaosuk.com? Would like an invite code if you can.



think i have one, can check later if you drop me a pm


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2018)

Ranbay said:


> think i have one, can check later if you drop me a pm


Brilliant, cheers, will do that.


----------



## JimW (Oct 31, 2018)

Still in the hunt here if anyone else has one, turns out Ranbay had none left (but thanks for looking!)


----------



## hermitical (Nov 7, 2018)

Still need one JimW?


----------



## keybored (Jan 20, 2020)

.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 20, 2020)

PM sent   .


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 20, 2020)

I've still got spare if anyone else needs one.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm very much in want of the following trackers if anyone happens to have invites:
CGpeers
TheShow
ProAudio

I know that's a bit of a shopping list, so apologies , but I just thought I'd put it out there .


----------



## keybored (Jan 20, 2020)

I don't have any more invites to anywhere but I do have more freeleech tokens on myanonamouse than I could ever use myself. So if anyone here joins (it's an easy interview that they do every Wednesday and Saturday currently) and needs help starting off or you're already there and struggling with ratio then PM me your MAM username and I'll send you a freeleech token every day for a week or two. Yep you are only allowed to send one a day, annoyingly.


----------



## keybored (Mar 25, 2020)

5 x IPT invites going. Homeworkers: Take advantage of your work VPN!
Usual rules apply.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 26, 2020)

I have invites available for IPTorrents, but you have to stream 1:1. No leeching, or I get booted for inviting you. If anyone wants one, let me know.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 7, 2020)

I've worked out a very good way to build up early ratio by the way - I'm pointing Watchlist (which has surprisingly good free options) at my tracker list pages.  In fact you can specify an element on the page to watch, e.g. - a particular table cell.  It sends a push alert (or other type of alert if you prefer) when there is a change so you can easily hop on fresh torrents within seconds of them being upped  .


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 8, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a site that I can go to for Kindle files in the .mobi format, I'm not looking for Audio books,
Thanks Jeff


----------



## nogojones (May 8, 2020)

jeff_leigh said:


> Can anyone recommend a site that I can go to for Kindle files in the .mobi format, I'm not looking for Audio books,
> Thanks Jeff


Soulseek seems ok for .mobi


----------



## MBV (May 8, 2020)

My Anonamouse


----------



## alsoknownas (May 18, 2020)

Another tool I've been finding really useful is TCP Ports Monitor, which will give you an alarm if your port-forwarding stalls for any reason.


----------



## TopCat (May 19, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I have invites available for IPTorrents, but you have to stream 1:1. No leeching, or I get booted for inviting you. If anyone wants one, let me know.


please


----------

